# Race to sub-25 (a.k.a. soft transistion between 30 and 20)



## Schmidt (Apr 27, 2013)

*Welcome.*​

Rules:
Get 3 sub 25 ao12's in a row to graduate.

I'm thinking about giving scrambles twice a week (Monday and Thursday)


Happy cubing.


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 27, 2013)

For thread related stuff.

Round 1 scrambles / results
Round 2 scrambles / results
Round 3 scrambles / results
Round 4 scrambles / results
Round 5 scrambles / results
Round 6 scrambles / results
Round 7 scrambles / results
Round 8 scrambles / results
Round 9 scrambles / results
Round 10 scrambles / results
Round 11 scrambles / results
Round 12 scrambles / results
Round 13 scrambles / results
Round 14 scrambles / results
Round 15 scrambles / results
Round 16 scrambles / results
Round 17 scrambles / results
Round 18 scrambles / results
Round 19 scrambles / results
Round 20 scrambles / results
Round 21 scrambles / results
Round 22 scrambles / results
Round 23 scrambles / results
Round 24 scrambles / results
Round 25 scrambles / results
Round 26 scrambles / results
Round 27 scrambles / results
Round 28 scrambles / results
Round 29 scrambles / results
Round 30 scramble / results



Spoiler: Graduates



Name : solve time / cubes solved = avg. time

Schmidt : 13:41.03 / 36 = 22.81
jayefbe : 14:09.59 / 36 = 23.60
kunparekh18 : 13:52.35 / 36 = 23.13
pipkiksass : 19:45,12 / 48 = 24.69
BenVdd : 14:33.60 / 36 = 24.27
uvafan : 46:05.73 / 108 = 25.61 OH
TDM : 42:30.63 / 96 = 26.57
sneaklyfox : 13:48.19 / 36 = 23.01 ZZ
ianliu64 : 14:34.67 / 36 = 24.30
dbuck84 : 20:09,01 / 48 = 25.19
MarcelP : 2h:11:51.8 / 300 = 26.38


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 27, 2013)

Round 1 scrambles​
U' R B' F L' D L' U2 F2 L' D2 L2 U' D' R' U2 F2 L2 D2 L' B' D2 L2 R D'
D2 R2 D2 L' B L2 U2 D2 R2 B D' R2 L' U2 D F D2 U' R L2 U' R2 D' U' F'
U2 B' D R B D L2 B' R B L R' D2 F2 B D F L B2 U R2 F2 D' B F'
R L U R L' D B R' D U L2 R B F' L B' D' R2 F U2 B' F' L2 R' F2
D L R' D' L' U' F2 B' R B D U2 B2 R B2 R L B U L2 B L2 F2 U2 F
F' D2 B2 R L D F R' D2 U R2 B' R F' U' F' U2 D2 R D2 B' U' F2 D F
D B R U' F2 D2 B D U R F' U2 L2 D' U F U2 F' R B U2 R U2 D2 L2
D U' F D2 F D' R L2 D' R' L' F R2 D2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 U' B' L F2 D'
L' B F R' U' D' B2 L' R B' L2 B2 U2 F2 U D' R' B2 U' B' R' L' F2 U2 F'
L' R F U' L B2 L' U' F2 B L F B2 D2 L' D2 B D2 R' D' R' B U L2 U
B' R2 F' L2 U2 R' F' L D F' R D' R2 B2 U2 D' L2 U2 B L' F2 U2 L' F2 D
B2 R2 F2 R U' F B L' B' L F L2 D F B' D U2 R' D' B2 D L F R2 U2


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 27, 2013)

Schmidt : 24.19 (σ = 2.93) : Race to sub 25 : R#1

23.96, 25.74, 19.20, 29.41, 23.37, 23.76, 23.83, 17.80, 27.65, 21.12, 29.70, 23.86

Passed, but not proud of it 

No sup-30's and counting sub-20


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 28, 2013)

This sounds like a great idea to me, and I am leaving the sub-20 thread until I sub-25 here. Unless the common consensus among the community is that this is counter-productive for some reason, but I feel like going from sub-30 goal to sub-20 goal is too drastic a jump to make.

I will enter this at some point in the next couple days.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 28, 2013)

JF1zl3 said:


> but I feel like going from sub-30 goal to sub-20 goal is too drastic a jump to make.



Me too! I will warm up later to day and put in my first entry. Also, Søren, could you give the numbers of the scrambles the next time. I usually do not import the scrambles into puzzle timer (some times just use my iPad with a timer). I just read them of the screen. Without the numbers I could do certain scrambles twice or not at all.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 28, 2013)

I agree that 30 to 20 is a big jump and it's taking me long enough to reach 30. I look forward to joining this thread!  Thanks for starting it.


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 28, 2013)

*Round 1*

28.36 26.42 29.29 25.62 28.10 24.01 29.20 (30.04) 29.34 (23.92) 28.89 25.36 = *27.46* // Nice. Without warming up.. I just could not find the time to warm up.

Good stuff, this race gives me some renewed motivation!


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 28, 2013)

*Round 1*

Average: *23.97*
23.30 (28.08) 24.51 25.92 21.49 23.24 (20.91) 24.30 25.63 26.19 23.54 21.54

I'm also one of those that recently graduated from the sub-30 thread. Definitely nowhere near sub-20 yet, so this is a nice intermediate. 

Since you're planning on biweekly scrambles, do you still want three consecutive sub-25 results? or 3 consecutive weeks of sub-25?

Edit: I personally like scrambles that aren't numbered because they're easier to import into prisma.


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 28, 2013)

OH 

31.99, 31.65, 20.61, 19.95, 26.99, 25.10, 26.35, 25.26, 24.71, 25.43, 26.96, 28.06 = 26.11

Schmidt, numbering the scrambles will be very helpful, thanks.


----------



## PianoCube (Apr 28, 2013)

Round 1 ZZ
Average: 27.18

29.01 (21.60) 24.46 30.37 29.82 29.49 23.75 30.69 (30.69) 23.02 25.60 25.59

I tried ZZ some months ago, but stopped shortly after graduating from the race to sub 30. Now I have an excuse to give it a second chance as sub 25 should be doable without taking forever 
I have also decided to start learning some COLL, starting with the H cases. Learning algs is kinda fun, I just had to take a pause for few months after learning full OLL.


----------



## TP (Apr 28, 2013)

*Round 1*
26.15, (20.80,) 25.98, 22.28, 25.78, 25.16, 23.51, 22.73, 24.75, 24.61, 24.29, (32.22) = *24.52*


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 28, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> ....could you give the numbers of the scrambles the next time.





jayefbe said:


> I personally like scrambles that aren't numbered because they're easier to import into prisma.





JianhanC said:


> Schmidt, numbering the scrambles will be very helpful, thanks.



What to do, what to do?!? I like the un numbered version better, so I might make 2 spoilers for scrambles next time (1 with and 1 without numbers)


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 28, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> What to do, what to do?!? I like the un numbered version better, so I might make 2 spoilers for scrambles next time (1 with and 1 without numbers)



I was gonna suggest that. I think I'm gonna incorporate that into my comps as well lol


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 28, 2013)

If it is too much hassle, you can leave the numbers out. No problem. I like this new race enough anyway!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 28, 2013)

*Average of 12: 23.23

*27.21 23.82 25.06 (15.70) 20.86 22.62 21.51 19.96 22.76 22.59 (27.75) 25.89



Spoiler: PB avg5 = 20.78



Best average of 5: 20.78
4-8 - (15.70) 20.86 (22.62) 21.51 19.96



Can't believe myself at all!! PB Single woohoo!! PLL Skip though  And PB avg5 as well! Got really nervous after that which made the average sup-23... Thank you Schmidt


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 29, 2013)

Ooh, this is awesome. Thanks, Schmidt! Like some others, I'm leaving the sub-20 race until I graduate here. Sub-25 is a much more attainable goal which will motivate people more I think. If a goal is a little too far out of reach sometimes it gets demotivating (if there's such a word) or discouraging. Baby steps.

Round 1 (OH)
Average: 27.74
25.19, 29.53, 29.41, (20.70), 27.77, 26.13, 25.84, 27.31, 27.57, (30.44), 29.82, 28.79

Booh... only one sub-25 time.


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 29, 2013)

*Round 1 results:*​
1. kunparekh18 : 23.23 [1]
2. jayefbe : 23.97 [1]
3. Schmidt : 24.19 [1]
4. TP : 24.52 [1]
5. JF1zl3 : 25.76
6. JianhanC : 26.11 OH
7. PianoCube : 27.18 ZZ
8. MarcelP : 27.46
9. sneaklyfox : 27.74 OH

It looked better when I wrote it. I will figure out a formatting system later.


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 29, 2013)

Round 2 scrambles​
1. U B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 B' D F' R' U B L2 F U2 R2 
2. F' U2 R' F B2 L B R2 F' U' L D2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L F2 U2 L2 
3. R2 L' U B U F2 L' D2 R' B' U' B2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 D' R2 U R2 
4. F L2 R2 F L2 R2 F D2 B' D2 L2 U B F L2 U' R U L2 D2 R2 
5. R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 U' F' L D B F U' F' D' F D2 
6. F U2 F' L2 U2 B L2 F2 R2 U2 B' U' R' B' R2 F' L2 D F' D2 
7. R' B' D' L2 F' R L2 F B R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 D R2 D'
8. B' D2 F2 R U B2 L' D' B L U2 L' B2 L' U2 B2 R2 F2 R' 
9. B2 U L2 F2 D L2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 R' B L D' L U L' B' R D 
10. U F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 U L2 B2 D F' R' U' L' F' L F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 
11. B2 U R2 D' B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 B' R' F2 L' B' F2 U L B2 R2 D 
12. U' R' B2 R2 L' D' B' U B2 L B D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 F B2 R2 L2


----------



## Schmidt (Apr 29, 2013)

Schmidt : *21.43* (σ = 1.50) : Race to sub 25 : R#2

25.65, 21.88, 22.84, 22.58, 17.96, 19.69, 18.93, 19.78, 21.88, 21.34, 21.81, 23.55

Bad start, bad ending, rest was nice, sub20 ao5


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sorry Schmidt, I had done this earlier before results were posted but hadn't documented it yet, can I still be added in??

Edit: Thank you so much Schmidt. 

*Round: 1*
*Average: 25.76*
Mean: 25.50
Event: 3x3x3 Speed (Modified CFOP)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 25.74
#2 ----------- 24.29
#3 ----------- 22.14
#4 ----------- 19.25
#5 ----------- 28.02
#6 ----------- 26.89
#7 ----------- 24.50
#8 ----------- 29.14
#9 ----------- 27.77
#10 ---------- 28.16
#11 ---------- 21.25
#12 ---------- 28.89
*Average* ------ *25.76*
Mean --------- 25.50
Ao12 --------- 25.76
Ao5 ---------- 24.05 #1 - #5
Best --------- 19.25 #4
Worst -------- 29.14 #8
_Comments: Incredible times What a way to start the first round! I just set my new best ao5 and ao12 right before this too. So many good times. I love it._
====================


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 30, 2013)

Round *2*

25.79 (22.73) 29.70 31.57 30.70 25.12 28.81 29.62 31.53 (32.20) 26.82 27.87= *28.75*

That went bad.. Pfft.


----------



## PianoCube (Apr 30, 2013)

Round 2 ZZ
Average: 31.27

33.22 25.38 33.69 (40.86) (22.52) 35.92 30.22 35.14 27.36 26.87 33.17 31.70

Wow, that was bad. So much EO-line fails.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 30, 2013)

Round 2 (OH)
Average: 26.06
26.54, 20.25, (32.94), 29.87, 25.09, 26.02, 20.90, 29.92, 25.60, 28.07, 28.29+, (17.61)

WHAAAAT??!? (That was my reaction after the last solve.) New PB single!!!!! Other than ending on that happy note, nearly every good solve was followed by a very bad solve.


----------



## TP (Apr 30, 2013)

*Round 2*
21.54, 28.55, 20.47, 26.71, 24.19, 25.19, 22.89, 25.42, 28.57+, 26.99, 23.22, 24.16 = *24.89*


----------



## JF1zl3 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Round: 2*
*Average: 29.39*
Mean: 29.50
Event: 3x3x3 Speed (Modified CFOP)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 29.92
#2 ----------- 30.77
#3 ----------- 25.74
#4 ----------- 23.82
#5 ----------- 30.35
#6 ----------- 29.01
#7 ----------- 32.02
#8 ----------- 25.25
#9 ----------- 29.92
#10 ---------- 28.53
#11 ---------- 32.40
#12 ---------- 36.31
*Average* ------ *29.39*
Mean --------- 29.50
Ao12 --------- 29.39
Ao5 ---------- 28.20 #4 - #8
Best --------- 23.82 #4
Worst -------- 36.31 #12
_Comments: Low blood sugar = slower thought processing = these times. _
====================


----------



## CheesecakeCuber (Apr 30, 2013)

Round 2 
Event: Roux

Average: 24.47

Times: 25.34, (28.34), 23.29, 25.45, 23.94, 26.42, 22.99, 20.80, 26.12, (21.80), 25.73, 23.66


----------



## jayefbe (May 1, 2013)

*Round 2*

Average: *23.66*

25.11 21.60 (20.44) (28.58) 22.10 26.16 21.05 23.17 23.60 24.04 25.01 24.76


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 1, 2013)

Round 02 Speed

25.14 20.79 24.64 (27.21) (18.51) 25.59 21.92 22.32 22.40 21.92 26.01 22.87 = 23.36

Starting was horrible, ending was awesome, pretty good but not good enough for sub-20.

EDIT: Faster than jayefbe by just 30 centiseconds :0


----------



## Schmidt (May 2, 2013)

Round 2 results​1. Schmidt : 21.43 [2]
2. kunparekh18 : 23.36 [2]
3. jayefbe : 23.66 [2]
4. CheesecakeCuber : 24.47 Roux
5. TP : 24.89 [2]
6. sneaklyfox : 26.06 OH
7. MarcelP : 28.75
8. JF1zl3 : 29.39
9. PianoCube : 31.27 ZZ


----------



## Schmidt (May 2, 2013)

Round 3 scrambles​
1. U F B' R' B' L U F R' D' R2 F L2 B' R2 L2 U2 F R2 B' R2 
2. F' U2 B' L2 U2 L2 U2 B' U2 B2 F' L' B' R2 F' D' L F' U' L2 F' 
3. U' L' U D2 L' U L F L' F' U2 B' U2 R2 D2 B' L2 B L2 F 
4. R B2 R F U' B' U2 R' D' B' U' F2 R2 F2 D F2 B2 D L2 U' 
5. U' L2 D B2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 U' L' B' R' B' F L' D L U2 L2 R2 
6. D2 L B R D B' R B2 U F2 R2 U2 R2 U2 B' D2 F L2 B' R2 
7. B L2 R2 U2 F L2 B' L2 F D2 F' U B2 D' U2 R' D L' F U' F' 
8. R2 F2 U2 R2 D F2 U' B2 R2 B2 U2 L' U B' D2 L R' D2 U L' R' 
9. L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 B D2 L' U' F2 L2 F R' B R D2 F' 
10. L2 U' R F' U R2 D' L' D' F L2 F2 D B2 D L2 F2 D B2 U F2 
11. U F' U D2 B' D L B2 R' F2 U2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 F R2 D2 L2 
12. R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 R2 F2 U' R2 B2 U2 L D' R' U' L F2 L' F' L' D2


----------



## Schmidt (May 2, 2013)

Schmidt : 22.92 (σ = 1.33) : Race to sub 25 : R#3

21.94, 21.91, 25.65, 25.40, 18.94, 22.90, 24.56, 22.69, 22.34, 23.03, 20.83, 23.55
Yay, I graduated!


----------



## MarcelP (May 2, 2013)

Round *3 *

(22.51) 24.54 27.30 (30.60) 26.99 27.99 26.72 24.86 28.13 28.71 29.39 27.22 = *27.19* // Not even close to 25


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 3, 2013)

Round 3 (OH)
Average: 25.21
24.24, 26.05, (33.90), 26.94, 25.89, 25.47, 23.78, 23.87, 23.31, 23.05, (20.69), 29.52

Dang it on the last solve! Short of my PB Ao12 by 0.01! I thought I was going to beat it for sure. Ah well... another day. But I did get a new PB Ao5=23.38.  All in all this was an awesome session. I'm sure the 66 warmup solves I did helped.

Edit: What I said was prophetic. It really only did take another day. 18 hours after this Ao12 I got new PB Ao5=22.41 and Ao12=23.07!!!


----------



## jayefbe (May 4, 2013)

*Round 3*

Average: 22.97
21.56 22.36 25.82 (27.18) 24.10 25.10 24.59 19.62 (18.43) 21.91 22.24 22.41

This was a pretty good ao12 for me. And now...back to race to sub-20.


----------



## JianhanC (May 4, 2013)

OH

21.75, 21.04, 19.52, 19.08, 31.09, 30.28, 30.94, 22.35, 28.58, 26.22, 27.65, 24.44 = 25.28


----------



## Schmidt (May 6, 2013)

Round 3 results​Schmidt : 22.92 *[3]*
jayefbe : 22.97 *[3]*
sneaklyfox : 25.21 OH
JianhanC : 25.28 OH
MarcelP : 27.19

Graduates


----------



## Schmidt (May 6, 2013)

Round 4 scrambles​
1.	D' B2 D R2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 B' L2 B U F2 R F L F U2	
2.	R' B2 R U2 R D2 B2 R F2 D2 R' U F2 L' B' F' D B U' R2 D'	
3.	D L2 U2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 R2 U L2 B' R2 D F R' U' B R2 B2 F	
4.	F2 D2 B2 D L2 U B2 L2 R2 U2 B2 R' F2 R' D F L' B2 D L' B	
5.	R2 D2 F' U2 F D2 F U2 F' D2 F U' R' U2 F2 U L' R' B' F'	
6.	U' F2 B' D' F R' U R L' B L' U2 D2 F2 L' U2 F2 L2 F2 D2	
7.	F' R2 D2 B' R2 F U2 B' R2 B2 L F' L' F2 R U' F D L2 B F	
8.	D2 L' U2 L F2 U2 R F2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 R' F' U F R' F' U'	
9.	D R2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U R2 U2 B D2 U2 R' B L2 D U' L2 B'	
10.	U B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 B' D' U2 L U' F D L R' D U2	
11.	U2 L2 F U2 L2 B2 F' R2 B D2 F' D B' L' B2 F' U2 B2 R2 D	
12.	D2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' R2 U L2 U L B R D' F' R2 U2 L B2 R2


----------



## MarcelP (May 6, 2013)

Round *4*


26.59 (22.01) 23.66 27.94 28.36 28.93 26.71 30.31 25.75 25.81 29.84 (31.48) = *27.39* // Crap!


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 7, 2013)

Round 4 (OH)
Average: 26.26
27.55, 25.14, 28.16, 27.17, 25.42, 26.62, (30.54), 23.45, 27.90, (22.20), 25.88, 25.35

Just average. A few solves were like... wow, F2L is really fast this is gonna be a pretty good time!... then completely fail LL.


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 8, 2013)

*Round: 4*
*Average: 26.58*
Mean: 25.95
Event: 3x3x3 Speed (Modified CFOP)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 19.64
#2 ----------- 23.57
#3 ----------- 28.85
#4 ----------- DNF
#5 ----------- 21.81
#6 ----------- 32.29
#7 ----------- 28.39
#8 ----------- 21.48
#9 ----------- 29.37
#10 ---------- 34.31
#11 ---------- 25.88
#12 ---------- 19.87
*Average* ------ *26.58*
Mean --------- 25.95
Ao12 --------- 26.58
Ao5 ---------- 24.74 #1 - #5
Best --------- 19.64 #1
Worst -------- DNF #4
_Comments: Terrible Terrible Terrible times, I could have gotten sub-25 if it werent for #4, #6, and #10._
====================


----------



## Schmidt (May 9, 2013)

Round 4 results​
1. sneaklyfox : 26.26 OH
2. JF1zl3 : 26.58
3. MarcelP : 27.39


----------



## Schmidt (May 9, 2013)

Round 5 scrambles​
1.	D2 U' B2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 R B L U' L2 U' L2 U F' R'	
2.	F2 L2 U2 R2 D2 B' R2 F2 D2 F' D2 R F2 D' U' F R D L' R2	
3.	R2 U2 L U2 R D2 L B2 D2 B2 L2 D' B' F' D' L' B2 F2 L2 U R	
4.	U B2 D R2 D' U2 B2 L2 D R2 U2 L F U' R' U R' D' B2 R' D	
5.	L2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U' L2 U B2 R2 F D' L' B' R F2 D F2 R2 B	
6.	L2 D2 B' F2 D2 U2 R2 F L2 R2 B2 R' B2 D R F2 D' B' D R2	
7.	F2 D' R2 D' F2 U R2 F2 U L2 F2 R F' L R F U2 B U' R'	
8.	U2 B' R2 L F' D2 B' L D' F R D2 L' U2 L2 U2 B2 R F2 L2 B2	
9.	R D2 U2 R U2 L U2 R D2 B2 D' F D U B2 D2 F D U	
10.	U B2 L2 D' B2 D2 F2 U R2 U R2 F' R D' R F' R U2 B' D2 F	
11.	D R2 D' B2 D2 U L2 R2 F2 U2 F2 L' B U B' L2 F' U F2 R B	
12.	R2 U2 R2 D2 B U2 F U2 R2 D2 F2 U L' B' D R D2 L U' L' F


----------



## pipkiksass (May 9, 2013)

*Round 5 - average 25.70*



Spoiler



27.68
24.34
27.76
23.68
24.92
26.06
27.22
28.86
25.97
22.19
24.73
24.97



My first attempt at this race. Not awful - pretty consistent, best RA5 25.11 - no sub-20's, but no sup-30's. S.D. only 1.85. 

I promised myself no timed solves this week, just cross practice and lookahead, but I'm failing on that as ever. I always just end up timing myself. I've long ago stopped improving through lazy practice - averages have stayed in about 26 range for about 6 weeks. But then I have a tiny baby and little time to cube, and I enjoy being sub-30. So much to work on, and so little time!!!


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 10, 2013)

Round 5 (OH)
Average: 25.26
26.25, 23.65, 23.42, 27.90, (31.62), 24.64, 23.32, 23.75, 26.22, 29.79, (22.98), 23.68

Wow... that was pretty good for me. If not for a couple terrible solves (execution problem), it would've been sub-25. 7 sub-25 solves in this average!


----------



## kunparekh18 (May 10, 2013)

R5 Speed

26.89 (19.25) 20.84 23.73 20.40 21.09 28.40 23.07 22.31 (29.45) 21.12 20.75 = 22.86

Not sub-22  Could've been so if not for solves 1, 7 and 10. Graduated, now race to sub-20.


----------



## MarcelP (May 10, 2013)

Round *5*


28.44 26.48 (21.52) 27.82 28.13 (34.77) 26.13 25.75 21.61 26.29 27.63 27.52 = *26.58*

Awesome.. great solves


----------



## Lid (May 11, 2013)

Round 5 (OH)

(25.51), 30.73, 29.50, (33.45), 27.19, 32.49, 26.25, 27.62, 26.56, 25.59, 28.88, 26.94 = *28.18*

Should have warmed up some more.


----------



## Schmidt (May 13, 2013)

Round 5 results​
1. kunparekh18 : 22.86 *[3]*
2. sneaklyfox : 25.26 OH
3. pipkiksass : 25.70
4. MarcelP : 26.58
5. Lid : 28.18 OH

Graduates


----------



## Schmidt (May 13, 2013)

Round 6 scrambles​
1.	L' U' D2 R2 L U R F' R' U2 R2 F D2 B' U2 F' L2 D2 R2 F	
2.	U B2 D' F2 L B' D' R2 D' R U2 B2 U F2 B2 U D' F2 U' R2 B2	
3.	U2 L2 U' R2 D' R2 D2 U' B2 U F2 L U2 L B' L2 D' L2 F2 U' L'	
4.	D2 U2 B' F' U2 B' L2 F' L2 D2 U2 L' F2 U2 F L F2 U B D' L2	
5.	L B2 L' B2 L U2 F2 D2 U2 L2 D2 F U F D' R' F D R2	
6.	L D2 B2 R B2 F2 R' F2 D2 F2 L2 U' L2 B L D2 F' L2 B' L	
7.	F L2 U2 F U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B D R' D U' F U2 L D F' D'	
8.	L2 F2 L' F2 L' B2 U2 F2 D2 R U' F' R' U B' D' B U' F	
9.	D U2 L2 U B2 R2 U' B2 R2 D' B' L F' D2 R' B2 U B2 D R'	
10.	F2 D2 B' R2 B L2 U2 B D2 F2 L2 U R' B2 U' L' R2 F2 D2 F2	
11.	B2 U B2 L2 R2 U R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B' D L2 B L U B2 D' F2	
12.	L2 F L2 R2 D2 L2 B' F2 R2 B' D2 U' L2 R2 B2 F' R' D2 F' D2 R2


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 13, 2013)

Round 6 (OH)
Average: 24.77
27.33, 22.94, 25.27, 26.89, 24.74, 24.82, 23.16, (20.19), 23.33, 24.98, 24.19, (29.16)

Nice! First sub-25 average in this thread.


----------



## MarcelP (May 14, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Round 6 (OH)
> Average: 24.77
> 27.33, 22.94, 25.27, 26.89, 24.74, 24.82, 23.16, (20.19), 23.33, 24.98, 24.19, (29.16)
> 
> Nice! First sub-25 average in this thread.



You always seem to improve. Awesome. I have hit a wall. I am having problems to make the slightest improvement. I do practice a lot but I keep having the same averages. Time for some changes in my routines I guess.


----------



## mark49152 (May 14, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Time for some changes in my routines I guess.


What's your current practice regime?


----------



## MarcelP (May 14, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> What's your current practice regime?



Every day:
-in the train to work about 100 slow solves.
-at home, half an hour or so fewest moves (I enter two competitions with FMC) 
-at home 12-24 timed solves on 3 X 3
-at home 5 solves on 4 X 4 (slow to learn improve center building with Yau)
-If the chance arises do a substep comp., weekly comp., or this comp. 

Practice is not paying off like it used to LOL.. I might switch back to dual cross color solves to see if I can get a quick win there.


----------



## mark49152 (May 14, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Practice is not paying off like it used to


Do you do any dedicated substep practice? Like PLL time attacks, doing cross or F2L pairs blind, metronome training for lookahead, etc?


----------



## MarcelP (May 14, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Do you do any dedicated substep practice? Like PLL time attacks, doing cross or F2L pairs blind, metronome training for lookahead, etc?



Yeah, in the train where I can not speed solve without disturbing other passengers I do sometimes blind crosses, or 2FL trianing like take a quick look at the cube, close eyes and do F2L pair. I do not do PLL attacks. I just have never bothered to train last layer. My last layer is 1/3 of the solve. That's fine with me. At home I only do full solves or OLL training (with my ALG trainer). 

How about you? How is your daily training schedule?


----------



## mark49152 (May 14, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> How about you? How is your daily training schedule?


I try to mix it up, to keep improving. So I'll do loads of metronome one week, or cross, and not many full solves; then after a week or two when I've improved at those and/or am bored, I'll go back to full solves and work my new abilities in. I'm always pushing something and try not to just settle into an easy routine. 

I do lots of PLL attacks though. They are great for warm up, and I think it's the best way to improve tps and turning accuracy, and develop finger techniques that are also useful for other parts of the solve.


----------



## MarcelP (May 14, 2013)

what is your fastest PLL-attach? I have never done one in my life. I might try one this weekend and film it. I suspect it will be around 2 minutes LOL. I don't even know how to make an order of executing them.


----------



## mark49152 (May 14, 2013)

77 secs. The hardest thing is just completing it without screwing up or popping  I worked out a good order but will post it in your update thread to avoid hijacking this competition further


----------



## jayefbe (May 14, 2013)

Marcel, I think many people would do better doing less timed solves (like me), but I think you would do better doing more timed solves. While slow solves help with things like look ahead, F2L efficiency and reduced rotations, I only find that push to increase speed when doing timed solves. I don't know if this is the case, but it's possible that you've reached a state of complacency. Because you do so few timed solves, most of your practice is spent going at a steady pace that is comfortable to you. I think you may need that timer going in the background to force you out of that comfort zone and get you to solve faster. I'm not sure if this will actually help, but given how you practice this is what I would add. Your large number slow solves without a lot of timed solves might actually be training you to solve at a slow pace.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 14, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> Marcel, I think many people would do better doing less timed solves (like me), but I think you would do better doing more timed solves. While slow solves help with things like look ahead, F2L efficiency and reduced rotations, I only find that push to increase speed when doing timed solves. I don't know if this is the case, but it's possible that you've reached a state of complacency. Because you do so few timed solves, most of your practice is spent going at a steady pace that is comfortable to you. I think you may need that timer going in the background to force you out of that comfort zone and get you to solve faster. I'm not sure if this will actually help, but given how you practice this is what I would add. Your large number slow solves without a lot of timed solves might actually be training you to solve at a slow pace.



Sounds plausible and I would agree with jayefbe that you should do some more timed solves. I hardly ever do untimed solves unless I'm not at the computer (but I usually am). Sometimes I do fast solves and sometimes I do "slow" solves (still timed). When I do slow I focus on smooth flow. I note the time even though it normally takes a few seconds slower. Sometimes I'm surprised that my slow solves still get good times but I guess that's because instead of moving quickly I eliminate pauses instead. PLL time attacks are fine but I'm actually more in favour of just training one PLL at a time. Aim for faster turning for this so your fingers get used to the speed. F2L should gradually become faster and then you just need to worry about look-ahead catching up to the turn speed.


----------



## MarcelP (May 14, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> but I think you would do better doing more timed solves.





sneaklyfox said:


> Sounds plausible and I would agree with jayefbe that you should do some more timed solves.



Yes, I think you are both right. I was improving the fastest when I did big timed sessions few times a week. I will try to get back to that and see what happens.


----------



## MarcelP (May 14, 2013)

Round *6*


24.75 29.73 25.36 (32.47) 28.53 26.52 24.75 25.70 24.71 (24.34) 27.59 28.21 = *26.59*


----------



## Schmidt (May 16, 2013)

Round 6 results​
1. sneaklyfox : 24.77 OH [1]
2. MarcelP : 26.59


----------



## Schmidt (May 16, 2013)

Round 7 scrambles​
1.	U' R U2 L2 B R' U L B R' B2 D' B2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 U2 L2	
2.	L2 U2 L' B2 R D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R D' R2 F' L' F R' D2 B' D R	
3.	B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F2 L2 D2 F' U2 F' R' B2 R' D L B2 D2 B2 R'	
4.	F U2 B' D2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U' R' U2 B' D' B L U2 B2 U	
5.	D2 B R2 B' D2 R2 D2 R2 F' U2 R' U2 R U' L' U R' B' U F2	
6.	B2 R F2 R2 B2 R' F2 U2 F2 R D' R' U' B D F' R' U2 F	
7.	L2 R2 B' R2 B D2 U2 F R2 U2 B R D B2 U' F D2 B L' U R'	
8.	R2 L B' U' F2 B2 L' U' F' R L2 F2 R2 U2 D B2 L2 U' R2 D R2	
9.	U L2 D' B2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 D' U' B U B' D' B' L B' F' U' B	
10.	B2 F2 R D2 B2 U2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' R2 B' R' F D2 U2 L' U R	
11.	F U2 B2 U2 L D' L' U R' D2 B' D2 F2 B' D2 F R2 U2 R2 B'	
12.	L2 D2 R F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 R U2 R B R2 B R' F R2 D L U F2


----------



## MarcelP (May 16, 2013)

Round *7*

26.03 27.04 26.60 29.51 (29.64) 24.54 24.31 (24.00) 26.59 24.46 25.57 25.07 - *25.97* // Getting there slowly


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 20, 2013)

*Round: 7*
*Average: 26.68*
Mean: 26.69
Event: 3x3x3 Speed (Modified CFOP)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 28.55
#2 ----------- 23.41
#3 ----------- 21.98
#4 ----------- 27.10
#5 ----------- 27.60
#6 ----------- 28.94
#7 ----------- 22.34
#8 ----------- 26.87
#9 ----------- 28.39
#10 ---------- 26.72
#11 ---------- 26.87
#12 ---------- 31.52
*Average* ------ *26.68*
Mean --------- 26.69
Ao12 --------- 26.68
Ao5 ---------- 25.68 #3 - #7
Best --------- 21.98 #3
Worst -------- 31.52 #12
_Comments: Ridiculous. Absolutely ridiculous. These times are unacceptable, I just cannot belive it. SO MANY G-PERMS!!! WTF!!!_
====================


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 20, 2013)

Round 7 (OH)
Average: 25.66
26.79, (22.64), 27.32, 22.74, 25.96, 25.14, 28.35, (28.81), 23.57, 24.47, 24.53, 27.77


----------



## Schmidt (May 20, 2013)

Round 7 results​
1. sneaklyfox : 25.66 OH
2. MarcelP : 25.97
3. JF1zl3 : 26.68


----------



## Schmidt (May 20, 2013)

Round 8 scrambles​
1.	F L2 R2 B R2 B' L2 F' U2 F2 D2 L U B' L' B R F R' B U	
2.	D L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 R2 U' L2 R2 U2 L' U2 F D2 L2 B2 D R' U' R2	
3.	L2 B2 D' B2 L2 R2 D' L2 U2 F2 L F L2 R U L' B U' F2 R	
4.	D2 U2 B2 F2 R' B2 L' B2 D2 B2 R2 F D2 U F' L2 U2 F R' B	
5.	F2 B' L B R L F' B2 L U' R2 U L2 U' F2 R2 L2 U F2 U2	
6.	L' B D' L' F' B D L' B2 U R' U2 F2 B2 L U2 B2 L B2 D2 L'	
7.	D L2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U R2 D2 F' R2 U L F' L' R F2 R2	
8.	U2 R' D2 B2 D2 U2 R' F2 L F2 R D' B2 R' D2 B L2 D' R U2 B'	
9.	D F2 U L2 B2 D2 L2 U' R2 U' F2 R U B' R2 F' D' B R B2 U	
10.	F2 D' R2 D F2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U F' L2 F2 L' R2 B2 U F' D B2	
11.	L2 D R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 R2 F' D' L F' U2 B L U F' L	
12.	B' L F2 D' F' D' R' D' F L2 U' R2 D B2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' F2


----------



## pipkiksass (May 21, 2013)

Average 25.98
RA12 25.95 



Spoiler



1 - DNF (pop ) [redid, which was 26.72, but not sure if this counts]
2 - 24.38
3 - 27.88 (mis-inserted F2L pair)
4 - 29.39
5 - 22.84
6 - 28.99
7 - 24.66
8 - 24.55
9 - 27.82
10 - 23.82
11 - 24.81
12 - 25.88



I've had a week off timed solves, as I've had no internet - spending more time planning my cross and slow F2L, which is helping. In one solve (think it was 38) I came out of F2L at 14 seconds. Got so excited I screwed up LL!


----------



## Schmidt (May 23, 2013)

Round 8 results​
1. pipkiksass : 25.98

That was easy


----------



## Schmidt (May 23, 2013)

Round 9 scrambles​
1.	B' R U' R2 L' F L2 B2 U L D R2 B2 D R2 F2 D R2 D'	
2.	L2 F R2 D2 F L2 U2 B2 F' L2 D R U L' B R2 B2 R' F' D2 R'	
3.	U R2 B' R F R F' D2 L' U' B2 U2 B2 D L2 D' F2 D' L2 U'	
4.	U' B2 R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 D' F2 U' L' D R F' L2 D B R2 U F2	
5.	D2 R2 U F2 D L2 U F2 L2 U' R2 B' F L F' R B L2 B' U' R2	
6.	U2 F L D' R' F2 U' D' R B2 U R2 D2 F2 D' F2 B2 R2 D2	
7.	L2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 B' F2 U2 R' U F2 L B U' L	
8.	U2 R2 B R2 F R2 F' L2 F' U2 F U' F2 R2 F' D' B' L U' R' U'	
9.	R2 D' B2 U L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 U' R D' B U2 F' U' R' B' L' U'	
10.	R' U2 R' B2 L2 R' D2 L2 D2 B2 F2 D B D2 R2 F2 D' L F' D2	
11.	L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 F D2 B' R2 F2 D L B' U2 B U2 R2 D2 R U'	
12.	D2 U2 F2 U2 R B2 L2 R' U2 L2 U2 F' L R2 B' L B2 F2 U L


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 24, 2013)

*Round: 9*
*Average: 27.41*
Mean: 27.28
Event: 3x3x3 Speed (Modified CFOP)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 25.57
#2 ----------- 26.98
#3 ----------- 25.17
#4 ----------- 22.30
#5 ----------- 24.45
#6 ----------- 30.98
#7 ----------- 28.22
#8 ----------- 30.21
#9 ----------- 26.13
#10 ---------- 30.36
#11 ---------- 26.92
#12 ---------- 30.13
*Average* ------ *27.41*
Mean --------- 27.28
Ao12 --------- 27.41
Ao5 ---------- 25.06 #1 - #5
Best --------- 22.30 #4
Worst -------- 30.98 #6
_Comments: I suddenly got extremely tired halfway through this and started doing terrible._
====================


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 24, 2013)

Round 9 (OH)
Average: 24.60
24.36, 26.40, (29.66), 19.81, 22.85, 24.79, 24.49, 29.24, (18.31), 26.90, 22.82, 24.36

Sub-25.  But the more remarkable thing is two sub-20s. I don't think I've ever had that in an Ao12. Too bad they had to be coupled with two almost sup-30 solves. Two 22.xx solves aren't bad either.


----------



## MarcelP (May 25, 2013)

Round *9*


24.76 28.37 27.98 29.53 21.28 24.37 29.61 26.84 (31.32) 27.29 (20.98) 26.82 = *26.69* //The force was very strong today but I slipped up a few solves. Maybe I should have warmed up first


----------



## uvafan (May 25, 2013)

Round 9
27.17, 27.89, 24.18, 28.90, (53.92), 32.38, (20.37), 38.73, 26.43, 24.77, 32.68, 28.74 = *29.19*


----------



## aznanimedude (May 25, 2013)

uvafan said:


> Round 9
> 27.17, 27.89, 24.18, 28.90, (53.92), 32.38, (20.37), 38.73, 26.43, 24.77, 32.68, 28.74 = *29.19*




:O


----------



## Schmidt (May 25, 2013)

uvafan said:


> Round 9
> 27.17, 27.89, 24.18, 28.90, (53.92), 32.38, (20.37), 38.73, 26.43, 24.77, 32.68, 28.74 = *29.19*


OH or out of practice ??


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 25, 2013)

Must be OH. He can't be THAT much out of practice for ZZ...


----------



## Schmidt (May 25, 2013)

I don't LOL much, but I did the first time I saw your new sig, like it is some kind of penalty.

Well I can only see two lines of signatures on my iPod , so I can't see uvafan's OH PB's.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 25, 2013)

lol... I never even noticed that. Yeah, at 3 I thought we were done, but we weren't actually... hence the +2.


----------



## Schmidt (May 27, 2013)

Round 9 results​
1. sneaklyfox: 24.60 OH [1]
2. MarcelP : 26.69
3. JF1zl3 : 27.41
4. uvafan : 29.19


----------



## Schmidt (May 27, 2013)

Round 10 scrambles​
1.	D L2 U F2 D2 U' B2 R2 U B2 L2 B' U F' L2 B' F2 L' F R' D	
2.	F2 U' L2 D2 U B2 L2 U R2 D2 F L2 R2 D U2 F2 D' F' R F2 D	
3.	U R2 D' R' L F' U B2 R' L2 D2 R2 D' R2 B2 D B2 L2 D' R2	
4.	L D2 F B D' R U' D' B R2 U' D' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 B2 D2 F2	
5.	F R U' F' U D2 B U' D2 F2 D2 R U2 L U2 R' D2 L D2	
6.	U L2 D L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 U F2 L2 B L D2 R' F' D2 L B' D' L	
7.	R' D2 R2 B2 L U2 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 U F L B' R B D L' D2 R2	
8.	D2 F' R U2 D R' D2 R F2 D F' R2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2 F2 U2 D2 F2	
9.	B2 R U2 F2 D2 B2 F2 L F2 D' R2 B' D' U2 L2 U' L' F2 D	
10.	U2 L' R' F2 R D2 R F2 R U2 R U' F' L' R2 D R' D' L2 F	
11.	B2 R2 F' D2 B' L2 R2 B' L2 D2 F2 R B2 D L' F' R' F' U B R2	
12.	L2 U' B2 U B2 R2 F2 R2 D U2 L' U B2 R' B L' R2 U' R2


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 27, 2013)

Round 10 (OH)
Average: 24.66
25.91, 24.71, 23.79, 25.69, (19.85), 24.46, 23.66, 23.79, 22.79, (26.19), 25.70, 26.08

Whew... was afraid I wasn't going to make it at the end. Another sub-20 in this average makes me happy.


----------



## pipkiksass (May 28, 2013)

Round 10
Average 24.50


Spoiler



23.39, 23.97, 23.97, 23.72, 28.66, 27.37, 20.12, 23.88, 24.40, 24.72, 25.23, 24.56


Couple of sloppy solves. Screwed up a few OLLs towards the end as my average moved up from 23 to 24 and towards 25!

Loads of progress recently, thanks to slow solving. Had a PB single a few solves after this Ao12 - 16.88 non-lucky. My NL PB is now faster than my lucky one! Haven't had a LL skip of any kind on a sub-20 solve for weeks. If I get a good F2L and a skip I reckon I could be on for a 15 now!


----------



## MarcelP (May 28, 2013)

Round *10*


29.27 27.49 (30.59) 27.81 28.05 29.49 28.39 28.18 27.56 (22.30) 23.80 27.49= *27.75* // Bleeeh


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 29, 2013)

*Round: 10*
*Average: 25.48*
Mean: 25.76
Event: 3x3x3 Speed (Modified CFOP)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 28.64
#2 ----------- 25.72
#3 ----------- 24.77
#4 ----------- 26.08
#5 ----------- 25.67
#6 ----------- 23.62
#7 ----------- 22.18
#8 ----------- 21.00
#9 ----------- 26.38
#10 ---------- 33.32
#11 ---------- 25.20
#12 ---------- 26.59
*Average* ------ *25.48*
Mean --------- 25.76
Ao12 --------- 25.48
Ao5 ---------- 23.82 #4 - #8
Best --------- 21.00 #8
Worst -------- 33.32 #10
_Comments: Not bad, I probably would have made it, had it not been for #1 being second worst to #10._
====================


----------



## Schmidt (May 30, 2013)

Round 10 results​
1. pipkiksass : 24.50 [1]
2. sneaklyfox : 24.66 OH [2]
3. JF1zl3 : 25.48
4. MarcelP : 27.75


----------



## Schmidt (May 30, 2013)

Round 11 scrambles​

1.	U' R2 U R2 U L2 D' B2 L2 R2 F2 L' U' F' R U' B L2 R D2 R	
2.	U2 F' L' B2 U2 F' L U R U2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D'	
3.	F2 U R2 D2 U L2 D' B2 U' L2 R' B' R2 F L2 U' L' F R' B' D2	
4.	L2 U2 R2 F R2 F L2 D2 F2 L2 F' U' B' D' L U2 R' F2 D' L F2	
5.	F2 L2 F D2 F U2 F U2 R2 F' R B' F' R B F2 R2 U' R' F'	
6.	F' D2 L2 F' L2 R2 B' L2 B' D2 L2 U' R2 D' L B' U F U' L' B2	
7.	U F2 D2 L2 F D L2 B' R' F D R2 D' L2 U2 F2 U L2 D R2 U2	
8.	R2 U B2 F2 D U2 F2 D' L2 D2 U2 L' U' F2 D2 R B' L' F D R'	
9.	F2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 D' L2 D F2 D2 B U L' R F2 D' F U' B2 U2	
10.	L2 F2 L2 D R2 D2 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 F D B' R2 B' U L' D2 F' R'	
11.	F2 L U L U F2 B' L U D' F D2 F U2 F2 U2 D2 F' U2 F2 R2	
12.	F R2 F R2 D2 B L2 F' U2 F D2 L' B R B2 R' U' L2 F2 U' F2


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 31, 2013)

Round 11 (OH)
Average: 25.75
(21.41), 27.05, 26.57, 23.20, 29.39, 27.30, 26.49, 21.68, 22.44, 28.85, 24.52, (30.37)

Ack... guess I wasn't ready to graduate. First solve best solve. Last solve worst solve.


----------



## MarcelP (May 31, 2013)

Round *11*
27.67 (33.99) (21.78) 22.52 29.20 29.92 25.99 30.44 23.68 30.18 31.22 29.49 = *28.03* Despite three good solves, this is still my worst entry so far..


----------



## pipkiksass (May 31, 2013)

Round 11

Average 24.02



Spoiler



22.39, 27.82, 24.73, 24.88, 20.83, 25.36, 24.83, 27.00, 20.18, 24.04, 22.06, 24.11



#9 should've been sub-20, seem to remember it was a really nice cross, but screwed up OLL. Nice to have a counting 20.xx, but still no sub-20s in this race - something to aim for next week!


----------



## uvafan (Jun 2, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> OH or out of practice ??



Yeah, OH, haha, not that out of practice for regular. Sorry, forgot to say, and just say this.

Round 11
*OH*
(20.06), 24.19, 34.13, 28.87, 22.83, 31.46, 24.97, (37.82), 30.82, 26.80, 25.13, 32.04 = *28.12*

not good, not bad, I guess.


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 3, 2013)

Round 11 results​
1. pipkiksass : 24.02 [2]
2. sneaklyfox : 25.75 OH
3. MarcelP : 28.03
4. uvafan : 28.12 OH


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 3, 2013)

Round 12 scrambles​
1.	D2 F U L2 D R F2 L' F' D F L2 F2 R2 B' L2 F2 D2 B L2 B'	
2.	F2 D2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' B2 U2 F2 R F U L R D' U B F2 L'	
3.	D2 L F2 R U2 L D2 F2 R' F2 R D B' U F D2 R' U B' U' L	
4.	D L2 U2 L2 R2 U R2 F2 D' U B2 R' U' F U R B U R2 D'	
5.	B R2 F' L2 B U2 F U2 L2 U2 F L F R2 B F R' D L D2 B'	
6.	U' L2 B2 U R2 B2 U R2 B2 U B U2 L U' L2 D L2 B' L F	
7.	F2 U D' B D L U2 F' R2 U' F2 U2 L2 U' L2 B2 U L2 F2	
8.	L2 B' L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 B' L2 R2 B R B' L' R2 F' R B' D2 U'	
9.	F2 D2 R' F2 L' D2 F2 D2 R' D2 L B' U R B' R F R' D2 R' F	
10.	D B' U D B' L F' U' B2 R' L2 B2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 F2 D' F2 D	
11.	D L2 F2 L' B' U2 R' F' D' F2 D2 B' U2 L2 F' B2 R2 B' D2 B'	
12.	U2 B' L2 B' L2 R2 B' L2 B2 D2 F' D' B2 L D' U' B' F L' F2 R'


----------



## uvafan (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 12
OH
26.38, 26.74, 27.70, 23.52, 25.62, 23.59, 25.28, 33.41, 29.74, 22.25, (35.18), (20.39) = *26.42*

That counting 33.42 ruined the average, but still pretty good.


----------



## pipkiksass (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 12

*Average 24.08* (graduated, wahoo!)


Spoiler



22.76, 27.31,24.67, 22.20, 21.29, 25.49, 29.03, 24.56, 22.22, 24.68, 25.07, 21.88



Using new 55mm Zhanchi. Needs tensioning, it's way too loose. No sup-30's, but no sub-20's either. I think I'm getting slower! Almost all of the PLLs were G's, 2 V's (#2 and #7, my 2 slowest - both locked up BADLY). Lots of drilling required.

Graduating is bitter-sweet, as I'm now terrified of the race to 20, because I have a LONG way to go. I did this race as the first part of an Ao100, and the Ao100 was 24.15, so I guess 24.08 is a pretty average Ao12 for me.

I guess I'm off to work on my lookahead, BLD cross, PLL drills, etc., etc., etc...

Good luck all! :-D


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 12 


23.19 25.93 24.60 23.30 (32.08) 27.67 25.26 28.41 26.30 24.59 (19.34) 26.36 = *25.56* // Whoohoo, getting slowly there..

Cube: my black Fangshi which is growing on me by the day.


----------



## PianoCube (Jun 4, 2013)

Round 12 ZZ
Average: 25.40

27.73, 24.57, 24.20, 28.48, (28.96), 24.48, 24.96, 23.01, 25.75, (21.76), 21.92, 28.93

I haven't done any ZZ solves the last month (or maybe even two), but it seems like I have somehow improved anyway.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 5, 2013)

Round 12 (OH)
Average: 24.89
24.56, 23.38, 21.99, 26.65, 25.88, 26.78, 23.77, (20.23), 24.70, (29.40), 24.56, 26.58

Whew... that was close...


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 6, 2013)

Round 12 results​
1. pipkiksass : 24.08 [3]
2. sneaklyfox : 24.89 OH [1]
3. PianoCube : 25.40 ZZZzZz
4. MarcelP : 25.56
5. uvafan : 26.42 OH

Graduates


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 6, 2013)

Round 13 scrambles​
1.	U R U2 F2 B U' R F2 L F B D2 F' D2 L2 F2 U2 F D2 F'	
2.	L2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U' L2 B2 D L' U' B' F' L' D R' U2 L' R2	
3.	D2 B2 R B2 R' D2 B2 L2 D2 R B2 F' L' F R' F' D L2 U	
4.	F2 R' D2 L D2 F2 D2 U2 L' R2 F2 U L' R D2 U2 F' R D U2 B	
5.	L2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D B2 L B U' F L' D2 R' U L2 B	
6.	L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 F' L R' U' L' U' R' D' R U'	
7.	L2 B2 F2 U' R2 D F2 L2 U' F2 U R' U' B U2 R' F U2 R' B D	
8.	L2 U R2 U' B2 U' L2 B2 U B2 F D R D' B L' U' B2 F2 R2 F'	
9.	U B U' F' D F L U D R' D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 L B2 R' D2	
10.	B U2 B' R2 B D2 B2 L2 F L2 U2 L' D' F L2 D' R F2 D' U F	
11.	U2 F' U2 B D2 U2 B U2 B2 U2 L2 D L' R' F U F2 L' R U F	
12.	R2 B2 R2 U2 B' F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D F2 L' F2 L2 U' R' U B'


----------



## uvafan (Jun 6, 2013)

Round 13
OH
21.78, (19.97), 24.10, 20.97, 27.27, 23.91, 25.26, 31.78, (32.42), 27.42, 23.30, 24.00 = *24.98*

Whew, that was really close. Glad about the average, but mad about the counting 31.78...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 7, 2013)

Round 13 (OH)
Average: 27.05
26.15, 30.97, 26.88, 31.59, 26.97, 26.89, 26.34, 23.65, 25.03, 26.00, (22.56), (DNF)

Ugly. Can I blame the twins for distracting/kicking me nearly the whole time?


----------



## JF1zl3 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Round: 13*
*Average: 25.86*
Mean: 26.04
Event: 3x3x3 Speed (Modified CFOP)


====Solves Set 1====
#1 ----------- 25.39
#2 ----------- 21.81
#3 ----------- 24.08
#4 ----------- 28.31
#5 ----------- 25.71
#6 ----------- 28.78
#7 ----------- 33.46
#8 ----------- 20.48
#9 ----------- 25.67
#10 ---------- 28.17
#11 ---------- 26.95
#12 ---------- 23.70
*Average* ------ *25.86*
Mean --------- 26.04
Ao12 --------- 25.86
Ao5 ---------- 25.06 #1 - #5
Best --------- 20.48 #8
Worst -------- 33.46 #7
_Comments: #7 was a 1-look OLL gone wrong :/_
====================


----------



## TDM (Jun 8, 2013)

*Round:* 13
*Times:* 36.58, 35.03, 35.04, 30.16, 29.62, 52.25, 38.87, 33.04, 34.78, 27.48, 29.38, 27.20
*Average of 12:* 33.00

That's the worst average I've got for about a month... I was getting sub-30 yesterday!

Edit: I tried again with my new cube. Still not sub-25, but better than before. I don't know if this counts as I'm doing the same scrambles again, but it was a day ago I last did them.

*Round:* 13
*Times:* 28.19, 28.35, 25.45, 25.91, 24.35, 30.07, 30.47, DNF(30.96), 32.24+, 24.38, 27.83, 28.54
*Average of 12:* 28.14

Sub-30 like normal. But I'm still getting used to using a cube that's actually good, so I should hopefully be faster soon.


----------



## BenVdd (Jun 8, 2013)

*Round 13*
*average : * 24.56 (phew)
*Times :* 27.48, 20.61, 21.66, 25.34, 23.64, 30.89, 22.45, 21.49, 32.73, 26.10, 25.70, 20.82


----------



## Gordon (Jun 10, 2013)

My first time here in this thread... I've recently managed to graduate in the race-to-sub-30 thread, so I think I'll participate here now.

Round 13

Session Avg: *30.98*

Individual Times: 
28.95, (35.29), 32.38, 29.23, 27.83, 34.40, 33.06, 29.41, (27.00), 32.65, 28.62, 33.24


Not even sub-30...


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 10, 2013)

Round 13 results​
1. BenVdd : 24.56 [1]
2. uvafan : 24.98 OH [1]
3. JF1zl3 : 25.86
4. sneaklyfox : 27.05 OH (you can't blame others!)
5. Gordon : 30.98
6. TDM : 33.00 (first try only!)
?. MarcelP : DNS (he must have forgotten!)


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 10, 2013)

Round 14 scrambles​
1.	D' F2 L2 D L2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 F2 L B' R' U L B D' F R' U'	
2.	D F2 R2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D U2 L F' U L2 B U' R' D2 U2 F' U'	
3.	R B L2 B2 D2 R2 L' B' D F' L2 D' F2 B2 D F2 U R2 D' B2 L2	
4.	D2 F2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 L2 F2 U' L D R2 B' F L2 B D' B' F'	
5.	F L2 F D R2 L B2 D2 B L F2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 U F2 D'	
6.	F' L' B' U' D F U2 F' U' B2 R B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F D2 L2 F R2	
7.	L2 R2 F2 D R2 U' R2 B2 D' B2 U' B D' L' R U' R' B U R' U'	
8.	L2 D F B L' F2 U2 L2 F D R2 D' L2 U' B2 L2 F2 R2 U2 F2	
9.	L F2 R' D' F R D R F2 B2 R2 U2 D L2 F2 D' R2 F2 B2	
10.	D R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 D F2 L B2 L B U2 B2 L2 B' D'	
11.	F L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B' L2 B2 D2 F' D F' L2 B2 R' B2 R B U' F	
12.	D2 L U2 L U2 R U2 L2 R' U2 L2 U L2 B D' L U' R2 D' R F2


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 10, 2013)

Round *14*

29.02 30.01 26.46 26.93 (21.22) (31.23) 22.81 30.21 22.88 27.27 27.68 29.77 = *27.30* I think I am getting worse..


----------



## TDM (Jun 11, 2013)

*Round:* 14
*Times:* 27.96, 27.22, 50.66, 30.74, 30.00, 33.47, 27.15, 27.95, 26.42, 31.00, 29.47, 27.93
*Average of 12:* 29.29

The 30:00 was a ZZ solve. The 50.66 was when 4 pieces came out (I was using my old cube for this average). Luckily I put them back in correctly.


----------



## uvafan (Jun 11, 2013)

Round 14
OH
22.64, 25.46, 21.40, 21.92, 25.95, 28.58, 21.33, 27.10, (20.58), 24.59, 22.50, (28.94) = *24.15*

Yay


----------



## BenVdd (Jun 12, 2013)

*Round 14*

Average : *24.25*

times : 23.65, 29.55, 22.97, 28.02, 25.84, 23.84, 24.86, 22.87, 21.34, 22.61, 25.41, 22.42


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 13, 2013)

Round 14 results​
1. uvafan : 24.15 OH [2]
2. BenVdd : 24.25 [2]
3. MarcelP : 27.30
4. TDM : 29.29


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 13, 2013)

Round 15 scrambles​
1.	D' B2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 D2 B' L2 F2 D L' D F L F	
2.	R2 B' R2 F L2 B' F' U2 L2 R2 U' R' D F U2 F' R' U2 B' R' U'	
3.	U' D2 R' L' F R' D R' U D2 F2 D2 F B D2 R2 B D2 R2 F	
4.	B2 D2 L B' U' D L' B2 U F L2 D' B2 L2 F2 B2 U' F2 D2 L2 B2	
5.	L2 R2 B' D2 F2 U2 F L2 D2 B D2 U' B' F2 D L D' R' B2 R2 F'	
6.	B2 U2 F' D2 L2 F L2 U2 B' D2 F' R' B U' L D2 F R' D2 L' R'	
7.	U' B2 U2 L2 F2 L2 D B2 D' R2 U R' F' D L' D2 L2 R2 B D F2	
8.	L U L' U2 F' U' F2 R D' B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 B' L2	
9.	F D2 B' F' R2 F' L2 U2 L2 R2 B' L D R B' U' F2 R2 F L' D	
10.	D2 L B2 R' D2 R D2 R2 B2 U' F R B' D L U2 L2 F R2	
11.	U2 F2 L U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L U L R' U' F' U' F D B'	
12.	F2 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 L D2 B D2 U R' F D U L'


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 14, 2013)

Round *15*


(23.09) 25.11 25.65 23.74 28.04 24.64 (30.06) 23.46 28.93 28.27 24.93 25.95 = *25.87* Nice one..


----------



## BenVdd (Jun 14, 2013)

*Round 15*
average : *23.48*
times : 27.17, 23.90, 22.60, 25.69, 24.21, 21.77, 19.32, 25.14, 26.34, 21.33, 20.94, 22.90


this went alot smoother than i thought it would


----------



## TDM (Jun 14, 2013)

*Round:* 15
*Times:* 24.77, 25.36, 27.27, 24.11, 24.06, 25.37, 27.81, 25.17, 23.44, 22.38, 27.08, 26.97
*Average of 12:* 25.36

All exams (except maths) are over, so I can use my new ZhanChi more. It's kinda difficult to control, but very fast. But still not sub 25.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 14, 2013)

TDM said:


> *Round:* 15
> *Times:* 24.77, 25.36, 27.27, 24.11, 24.06, 25.37, 27.81, 25.17, 23.44, 22.38, 27.08, 26.97
> *Average of 12:* 25.36
> 
> All exams (except maths) are over, so I can use my new ZhanChi more. It's kinda difficult to control, but very fast. But still not sub 25.



Not sub-25 but I'd say you're a fair bit ahead of your goal...


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 15, 2013)

Round 15
Average: 24.70
(18.57), 25.34, 23.18, 25.40, 23.85, 20.43, 28.29, 25.01, 26.29, (30.42+), 24.86, 24.33

I was really surprised with the first solve because I didn't warm up. It was my first OH solve in a few days...


----------



## uvafan (Jun 15, 2013)

Round 15
OH
26.35, 31.62, 27.06, 29.28, 22.52, 22.39, 26.15, (DNF(30.28)), 27.21, 27.51, 19.55, (16.45) = *25.96*
. DNF was a pop, couldn't put it back OH, if not for the pop it would've been like a low 20 so I might have gotten sub25...


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 17, 2013)

Round 15 results​
1. BenVdd : 23.48 [3]
2. sneaklyfox : 24.70 OH [1]
3. TDM : 25.36
4. MarcelP : 25.87
5. uvafan : 25.96 OH

Editing on an iPad is hard so the "graduate" will come a little later.

EDIT: Graduate


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 17, 2013)

Round 16 scrambles​

1.	R2 D U2 B2 F2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 U L B' R2 D F2 R' U B' U'	
2.	F L U D R F' L2 F' U' B U2 B2 D' L2 D' F2 D B2 R2 U' L2	
3.	B U2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B' D2 L' R' F D U F D L2 U L2	
4.	F B2 L D' F2 R B' D F' U' L2 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D2	
5.	F2 D2 L2 F U2 F R2 B2 F L2 F' D' L2 F' L2 D U L' R U2	
6.	B U2 F2 D2 B' L2 D2 B' D2 B U2 L U' F U' L R2 U R2 U2	
7.	D L2 D' L2 D R2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 R F2 R2 B' F' L' F2 D' L' D'	
8.	F' L2 D2 B L2 B' R2 B R2 D2 B' R' U' F R2 U F' L U2 R2 D	
9.	F2 D' U2 B2 U R2 B2 U' B2 L2 R' U' L2 D' F2 D2 U' B' D2	
10.	D2 B2 L2 R B2 U2 L' U2 L R B U F2 R U' B F U' B	
11.	B2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 R2 U' L2 F2 R D F' U' B D2 R' U' L U'	
12.	L2 B' U2 F' D2 F D2 R2 U2 R2 F' D L U' B2 R' D2 L2 D2 L2 U'


----------



## TDM (Jun 18, 2013)

*Round:* 16
*Times:* 21.70, 30.25, 29.73, 22.87, 23.68, 20.20, 32.39, 28.75, 30.78, 23.52, 20.87, 18.55
*Average of 12:* 25.24

3rd and 11th solves I accidentally got X-crosses without even trying... the final time is my 4th best single and my only 18.xx. It's surprising I'm still getting sub-26 when I haven't been doing CFOP for over a week and don't have either Yellow or White on D for ZZ.


----------



## Gordon (Jun 19, 2013)

*Round 16*

Average of 12: *37.03*
Individual times: 45.21, 46.45, 38.59, 33.47, 25.22, 30.19, 30.78, 28.91, 1:00.82, 1:08.26, 29.68, 26.23

Worst avg. of 12 since maybe 4 month or so, with two sup 1 min solves?!! 
I've messed up so much OLLs and PLLs, no idea why...


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 19, 2013)

Gordon said:


> I've messed up so much OLLs and PLLs, no idea why...



Exactly what I do on competitions LOL.. Don't worry about it..Next round you will do better.


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 19, 2013)

Round *16*


23.82 25.48 (30.53) 25.45 24.34 22.09 25.12 25.84 27.86 28.71 (20.60) 25.76 = *25.45* Yeah I am happy with that..


----------



## Zakary Kamal (Jun 20, 2013)

Round: 16
Times: 22.66, 17.91, 19.91, 19.52, 20.16, 12.98, 20.48, 20.44, 23.61, 19.22, 17.56, 22.08
Average of 12:19.99

Sub 20 ::tu


----------



## uvafan (Jun 20, 2013)

Round 16
OH
20.07, (18.84), 25.52, 27.05, 24.96, 22.78, (DNF(24.76)), 21.35, 21.38, 26.94, 26.13, 24.20 = *24.04*
Decent.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 20, 2013)

Round 16
Average: 24.08
21.26, (29.29), 24.18, 26.75, 25.38, 22.75, (19.95), 21.75, 26.07, 23.16, 24.25, 25.29

Wow, this is really quite good for me. They were the first 3x3 solves of the day too. Most of the not so good times were due to poor execution.


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 20, 2013)

Round 16 results​
1. Zakary Kamal : 19.99 [1]
2. uvafan : 24.04 OH [1]
3. sneaklyfox : 24.08 OH [2]
4. TDM : 25.24
5. MarcelP : 25.45
6. Gordon : 37.03

Still on my iPad. Will turn on a PC tomorrow.


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 20, 2013)

Round 17 scrambles​
1. U2 B2 U2 F' L2 F L2 B2 D2 R2 F R' F' D U' L B' R D2 L U' 
2. L U2 R2 D2 L2 B2 L' D2 R' U2 R' B D2 F' D' L R D2 F2 D 
3. B D' R' D2 L B' D' F U D' L2 D R2 F2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 
4. U' L2 D' R2 U2 L2 B2 U' B2 L2 R' D' B' L' R' D' U R B U' 
5. F' U' F' L' D R' U2 L2 F D F2 D2 F2 L2 U L2 D F2 D L2 
6. L2 B2 U2 B U2 L2 D2 U2 B' R2 U B2 R D' F U2 B L R' U' 
7. B2 D2 L' F2 L2 B2 D2 L D2 U2 B2 F' D' L2 F2 D' B F2 U2 B R' 
8. F2 U F2 B U2 F R F R' U2 R2 F2 D2 B R2 U2 B R2 B' D2 
9. B' D2 F' R2 B L2 F' D2 L2 F2 U F R2 B2 L2 R' U L' B' R2 
10. L2 B L2 R2 F U2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D' B' R2 B2 R F U2 R2 B D U2 
11. L2 B' U2 B D2 R2 F' D2 U2 F2 U2 L D2 U F L' B R D2 B U2 
12. L2 D2 F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B' R2 F' D' F' D U' L' B R' B2 D2 U2


----------



## TDM (Jun 20, 2013)

*Round:* 17
*Times:* 27.27, 26.21, 30.63, 26.96, 25.59, 24.31, 26.69, 22.68, 34.24, 26.24, 24.25, 26.77
*Average of 12:* 26.49

I didn't expect to get an average that good because I was so tired. And I've injured my back and I don't know how... so I'm happy with this, even if it isn't as good as before.


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 21, 2013)

Round *17*


26.43 21.36 27.99 (31.13) 22.59 (20.61) 26.47 28.26 28.57 26.53 22.36 21.84 = *25.24* Whooohoo! First 12 solves of the day.. pretty fast for me..


----------



## uvafan (Jun 21, 2013)

Round 17
OH
24.08, 19.76, (27.36), 23.82, 25.69, 26.48, 24.01, (18.39), 22.88, 23.18, 21.24, 21.06 = *23.22*
Pretty good.


----------



## Outsmash (Jun 23, 2013)

R17
OH
21.81, (20.92), 30.48, 25.47, 29.24, 26.34, 28.12, 26.01, 29.04, 27.18, (34.65), 33.62 = *27.73*


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 24, 2013)

Round 17 (OH)
Average: 27.31
24.00, 24.90, 29.55, 32.11, (22.00), 23.24, 29.46, (34.14), 27.77, 23.01, 32.06, 27.03

One of my worst entries.


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 24, 2013)

Whooohoo, I beat Melody!!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 24, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Whooohoo, I beat Melody!!


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 24, 2013)

Round 17 results​

1. uvafan : 23.22 OH [2]
2. MarcelP : 25.24
3. TDM : 26.49
4. sneaklyfox : 27.31 OH
5. Outsmash : 27.73


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 24, 2013)

Round 18 scrambles​
1.	F' R' F' R L B L D' F' B' D F2 B2 U' R2 U' B2 U R2 U' F2	
2.	L' F R' B U2 F' U' D L' B L2 D2 F2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 D	
3.	D' R2 D U2 R2 U B2 F2 L2 R2 U2 R B L' F' U' F2 D2 R' B D'	
4.	B2 F2 L' B2 L' F2 L' D2 B2 F2 L' U' B D' B' F' U2 L F2 D R2	
5.	U2 L' U' F2 D' L' U2 F L D2 F' L2 D2 F B2 D2 F' U2 F D2	
6.	F2 D2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B' R2 F' R2 D' R B U' R D2	
7.	U2 R2 U' R2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 U F2 R' F D B' D F U L D' F	
8.	D2 L2 F2 D L2 U' L2 D R2 B2 U2 F' D F D' L' D U' F R'	
9.	D2 R2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 R2 D B2 F L R2 U' F2 R' F2 L B2 U	
10.	B L2 D2 F' D2 F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 D' R' B2 U' L2 R F U2 B F2	
11.	D L2 D F2 D' R2 U B2 R2 B2 F' D' L' D2 R F D U2 R	
12.	U' L2 B2 R2 U B2 F2 U F2 U2 R' D B D' R2 U F U2 F'


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 24, 2013)

Round *18*


24.91 28.43 26.14 (23.31) 25.70 28.76 (32.37) 24.24 28.68 28.81 29.01 31.06 = *27.57*


----------



## TDM (Jun 24, 2013)

*Round:* 18
*Times:* 19.87, 21.14, 24.26, 23.20, 23.32, 22.20, 26.47, 25.74, 19.92, 26.77, 27.93, 27.51
*Average of 12:* 24.05

Just a few days ago, I started getting sub-25 Ao100s! But sub-20 is unusual for me; I don't often get two in an Ao12.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 25, 2013)

Round 18 (OH)
Average: 26.74
26.37, 26.12, (30.89), 27.01, 24.09, 22.54, 26.44, 30.11, (22.15), 27.76, 26.81, 30.17

Whooohoo, I beat Marcel!!


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 26, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Whooohoo, I beat Marcel!!


I was hoping you would not notice my bad entry.. LOL


----------



## uvafan (Jun 27, 2013)

Round 18
OH
28.47, 20.03, (29.66), 26.99, 20.39, 22.00, 23.28, 23.14, 21.56, 22.01, (18.56), 23.09 = *23.09*

Would have been faster if I had warmed up. 
But yay, graduation!  Next up is sub20.


----------



## Gordon (Jun 27, 2013)

*Round 18*

Average of 12: *29.39*

Individual Times: 
30.36, 26.32, (51.30), 30.08, 29.29, 29.70, 29.18, (26.24), 27.85, 35.94, 26.90, 28.25


At least sub-30. 
During the third solve a reminder popped up on my phone, which I use as timer, and I had to click it away, which opened the calendar.... It bugs me a bit, because I think the time was somewhere around 29 seconds. With this ~30 seconds solve instead of the 51 the average would have been a new PB. Now it's exactly the same as my PB.


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 27, 2013)

Get a stackmat and type the time on your device.


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 27, 2013)

Round 18 results​
1. uvafan : 23.09 OH [3]
2. TDM : 24.05 [1]
3. sneaklyfox : 26.74 OH
4. MarcelP : 27.57
5. Gordon : 29.39

Graduates


----------



## Schmidt (Jun 27, 2013)

Round 19 scrambles​


1.	U B2 D F2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 U L' U2 B' L2 D B2 F' U L' B' D	
2.	B' R2 D2 U2 B' F' U2 F D2 U2 F2 D L' R' D U2 B F' D' B F	
3.	L2 R2 U B2 F2 U F2 U' R2 F2 U' F' L2 F R U2 F D' U B2 R	
4.	R' U2 L2 U2 R' U2 R B2 D2 R2 D2 U' F' D R F2 R2 U2 F L2	
5.	R' B2 U2 B2 L2 R' U2 B2 L' R2 F2 D' B' D R2 D' R U2 B2 L2 R	
6.	F2 D2 R2 B2 U' F2 D R2 D' F2 U' L' F' D2 B2 L' B' U' B2 R' F	
7.	R2 D' R2 U' F2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 L B' D F2 L F' R2 B2 R B	
8.	B2 L2 U2 B2 D F2 D' R2 U2 R2 B2 F' U' R D2 B R D B2 F R	
9.	U2 L2 U' R2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 D2 B L' R B L' U' B' R2 F' U'	
10.	U2 R2 D2 B2 L D2 B2 R2 F2 L' D2 B' R' B2 R' F U2 F' D' L	
11.	R D2 L D' B' U B L2 D' B L' B2 R U2 D2 B2 L' U2 R U2 F2	
12.	L2 F D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 D2 R2 B D' R B2 D L2 D F U' L2 R' B2


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 27, 2013)

Round 19 (OH)
Average: 23.79
21.07, 28.64, 24.86, 21.45, (29.64), *23.74, 25.37, 21.70, (19.25), 20.72*, 25.84, 24.46

Really awesome for me! And a new PB Ao5 in there! 22.05!!


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 28, 2013)

Arrrggghh Round* 19*

The first 12 solves of today. I decided to do them all on white cross..


30.48 (34.97) 30.46 27.30 29.98 31.15 27.33 25.80 32.68 (20.00) 28.14 26.67 = *29.00* This clearly proves that I suck at hard crosses.. I'll stick with CN solves for sure,,


----------



## Gordon (Jun 28, 2013)

*Round 19*

*Average of 12: 29.00* (new PB)
Individual times: 33.84, (36.00), 27.94, 24.72, 25.97, 30.93, 28.85, 28.42, 34.09, (24.69), 28.83, 26.39

Including a new avg of 5 PB of 27.59 - 27.94, (24.72), 25.97, (30.93), 28.85





Schmidt said:


> Get a stackmat and type the time on your device.


I have one, but I was not at home when doing the avg of 12. That's why I used the phone.


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 28, 2013)

Hey Mister Bratwurst... Did you notice I had a 29.00 aswell? LOL


----------



## Gordon (Jun 28, 2013)

No, didn't see your post yet. That's funny.

Also the distribution of the times are quite similar:


----------



## TDM (Jun 28, 2013)

*Round:* 19
*Times:* 20.53, 27.57, 28.16, 21.27, 20.36, 24.05, 19.39, 21.88, 23.91, 19.07, 22.94, 26.04
*Average of 12:* 22.79

I had a sub-22 Ao5 in this! This is a lot better than usual for me.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 28, 2013)

Gordon said:


> No, didn't see your post yet. That's funny.
> 
> Also the distribution of the times are quite similar:



That's very interesting. Cool graph.


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 2, 2013)

Round 19 results​
1. TDM : 22.79 [2]
2. sneaklyfox : 23.79 OH [1]
3. MarcelP : 29.00
4. Gordon : 29.00


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 2, 2013)

Round 20 scrambles​
1.	F' U2 F2 D' R' D' B' U' L' F U2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D' R2	
2.	U' R L2 B D' R' F2 L F B D L2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 U2 R2	
3.	B2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' B2 D2 U' F2 R' F D U L U' R D U2 B	
4.	U2 B' L2 F2 L2 R2 F' L2 B' R D U B D' B2 F2 R U F	
5.	L R F2 R2 B2 L B2 R' B2 D2 R2 B L B2 D' L F' R D F R2	
6.	D R F2 D' R2 U' L F' U F' U F2 D F2 L2 D' L2 B2 D B2 U'	
7.	L2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 D R2 U L B U2 L D2 L2 D F R'	
8.	D2 U2 F U2 F' L2 B' R2 D2 B R2 D R' U B D2 F D B F2 L'	
9.	D F2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 F2 D F2 L2 F R2 U' L' F' R' U L2 F2	
10.	B2 D' U B2 F2 U' B2 U B2 R2 U' R U' F' D2 F' L' B' D' B	
11.	R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 B R2 U F' D' B D R B F L2	
12.	B2 L R2 U2 F2 R' B2 L' U2 B2 D2 B F' U' F U2 F2 L D' R D


----------



## Gordon (Jul 2, 2013)

*Round 20*

*Average of 12: 29.32*
Individual times: 32.17, 28.53, 24.49, 27.28, 30.43, 34.12, 33.86, 27.98, 29.83, (34.77), (24.19), 24.53

Including a new avg of 5 PB of 27.45 (27.98, 29.83, (34.77), (24.19), 24.53)

And three sub 25 solves out of the 12.


But the times are too inconsistent, but at least I know why...

32.17: was not ready yet 
34.12: messed up cross
33.86: messed up a F2L pair
34.77: X-OLL, which I learned at least 100 times and always try to remember it during the solve and after 3 seconds of doing nothing, I to the OLL in three steps, which takes away another 3 seconds


----------



## TDM (Jul 2, 2013)

Round: 20
Times: 22.72, 24.01, 19.39, 22.29, 24.88, 18.88, 25.30, 20.13, 24.24, 25.92, 21.96, 29.09
Average of 12: 23.08

No new PBs, but an amazing average for me. Two consecutive N perms for the first two solves, two NL sub-20 times within one Ao5, 20.13 was a PLL skip and 21.96 was an OLL skip (my fourth one ever, after getting three within seven solves yesterday). And no G-perms until the 10th solve!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 3, 2013)

Round 20 (OH)
Average: 24.45
24.65, 26.81, 24.72, (27.38), 25.24, 25.08, 25.12, 27.08, (19.23), 21.25, 23.24, 21.27

Whew! I guess I shouldn't be listening to nice music while I cube. I took my headphones off for the last four solves and my times were all better than the first eight.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 3, 2013)

*Round 20:*
28.85, 27.01, 28.33, 33.98, 26.60, 25.49, 32.04, 36.53, 23.93, 27.85, 26.60, 24.61 = 28.14


Spoiler: Stats



number of times: 12/12
best time: 23.93
worst time: 36.53

current avg5: 26.35 (σ = 1.63)
best avg5: 26.35 (σ = 1.63)

current avg12: 28.14 (σ = 2.90)
best avg12: 28.14 (σ = 2.90)

session avg: 28.14 (σ = 2.90)
session mean: 28.48


Messed up on those sub 40 solves..


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 4, 2013)

Round *20*


24.23 25.81 24.09 (29.78) 24.51 (22.17) 26.68 25.03 24.93 22.95 24.10 24.21 = *24.65* // whoooohoooo!! My new black Weilong is pure magic.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 4, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Round *20*
> 
> 
> 24.23 25.81 24.09 (29.78) 24.51 (22.17) 26.68 25.03 24.93 22.95 24.10 24.21 = *24.65* // whoooohoooo!! My new black Weilong is pure magic.



Woooh... nice!


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 4, 2013)

Round 20 results​

1. TDM : 23.08 [3]
2. sneaklyfox : 24.45 OH [2]
3. MarcelP : 24.65 [1]
4. YddEd : 28.14
5. Gordon : 29.32


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 4, 2013)

Round 21 scrambles​
1.	B2 D2 B' L2 B' D2 F L2 B' U2 F2 U' F U' B' R' U B' L B	
2.	U F2 B' R' B L' F2 L' F B2 R D2 B2 L' B2 U2 R L B2 L2	
3.	B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D U L2 D' U2 B2 L U' F' R B2 U2 R' U B' F2	
4.	R' D' F2 B' U' D' R' L D R U2 F2 R2 B L2 U2 B' U2 D2 R2 D2	
5.	D2 F B D' R2 D2 R D' B L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 U B2	
6.	R2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 U B2 D2 B2 F2 R' F' L F' D L D2 F D2 F2	
7.	R2 B2 D B2 U' L2 D2 L2 U' L2 F2 R' B' D' B' D2 U' F' L2 U' L'	
8.	F2 U2 B' R2 B' D2 L2 B' R2 F R2 U' L2 U B2 L D2 L' R U' F'	
9.	D U2 R2 B2 U B2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 F' R' D2 U B L F' D2 U2	
10.	U L2 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 D U' F' R2 D B' F' L2 U R' B2 D'	
11.	F2 U2 L R D2 U2 L B2 R2 B2 U2 B' F' L' D F' R' B D' L U'	
12.	F R' B2 L2 F2 D R U B D2 L2 U2 R2 D B2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 5, 2013)

Round *21*


(28.81) 28.37 28.01 26.20 25.04 25.82 25.21 24.23 (18.14) 22.93 24.42 27.92= *25.82* // white Weilong.. also a great cube


----------



## Gordon (Jul 5, 2013)

*Round 21*

Average of 12: *33.92*
Individual times: 31.17, 30.36, 29.58, *(47.29)*, 45.77, 28.79, 33.75, 46.09, 34.30, *(22.99)*, 28.81, 30.59

Sometimes I hate cubing...


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 5, 2013)

Gordon said:


> Sometimes I hate cubing...



Even with a 22.99 in there ?


----------



## Gordon (Jul 5, 2013)

Because of the differences... three 45+ times and one sub 23 in the same avg of 12... 

and the 22.99 was even with a complete unneccessary 360° cuberotation before PLL


----------



## acohen527 (Jul 5, 2013)

I guess this will become part of my practice for worlds... 
Average of 12: 24.28
σ: 1.32


Spoiler



Individual Times:
23.67, 25.30, 23.97, 23.67, 22.97, (22.52), 25.90, 23.32, 23.57, 25.12, (26.50), 25.32


----------



## YddEd (Jul 6, 2013)

Round 21
(21.33), 26.47, 22.72, 27.77, 26.69, 25.31, 27.83, 24.38, (28.19), 25.19, 25.38, 22.75 = *25.45*
Nearly my CFOP averages from a month ago


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 6, 2013)

Round 21 (OH)
Average: 25.52
26.30, 25.43, 26.49, 24.95, (19.95), 23.22, 20.98, 25.93, (31.99), 26.18, 26.73, 29.03

Grrr... second time I made it to the third time and failed.


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 6, 2013)

I think it's third.

EDIT: Failed round 11, 17 and 21 (with 2 sub25 in the rounds before)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 6, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> I think it's third.
> 
> EDIT: Failed round 11, 17 and 21 (with 2 sub25 in the rounds before)



Oh man you're right... triple gRRR...


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 8, 2013)

Round 21 results​
1. acohen527 : 24.28 [1]
2. YddEd : 25.45
3. sneaklyfox : 25.52
4. MarcelP : 25.82
5. Gordon : 33.92


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 8, 2013)

Round 22 scrambles​


1. R U' F' U' R' B2 R2 U F L D2 B2 L' B2 U2 L' B2 L' U2 L2 
2. R2 F B U' F' B D F2 L' B L2 U2 F2 U L2 D2 F2 D L2 U2 
3. U' F' R D B' L2 U R' D' F L' B2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 D2 L' D2 R2 
4. U2 B2 L U2 F2 R U2 R2 D2 L' R F' U R2 B F' R' B' D2 R' 
5. D2 L2 F R2 D2 U2 F' R2 F' D2 B' L' B R' U' L B2 L2 D2 B2 R' 
6. U2 L2 D2 L2 F' D2 L2 B L2 B' F2 D' U F L' B' F2 U R B2 
7. R U2 B2 F2 R' B2 U2 R2 U2 L' U2 F U' L2 R B' R2 D U2 L 
8. R2 B2 D L2 D' U2 R2 U F2 D B2 R D F' L' B' R' B U' B' R 
9. B' U2 L2 B R2 D2 L2 F' D2 U2 R U2 F2 D' R F' D' B2 R' B' 
10. B2 F2 D2 L2 U L2 U L2 F2 R2 U R F2 R2 D F' D B2 U' R' F2 
11. B2 D2 L U2 R F2 L' F2 R F2 R' U B' R2 D R B L B F L2 
12. B L2 B' R2 F' L2 B L2 F2 R2 F D' L' D L R' B2 F' L D'

7 people graduated in 21 rounds before this race kind of died :/


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 12, 2013)

Sorry forgot about this.

Round 22 (OH)
Average: 27.08
30.98, 24.10, 30.94, 25.18, 29.69, 26.12, 25.54, 25.54, (31.05), (22.74), 25.89, 26.85

First time trying to use ShuangRen for OH. Not too bad actually.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 12, 2013)

*Round 22*: 23.33, 25.33, 26.11, (21.78), 26.03, 22.11, 27.46, 27.81, 25.75, 22.53, 23.93, (28.13) = *25.04*
SO CLOSE D:


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 12, 2013)

Round 22 OH

Average = 28.61

28.29, 29.37, 28.40, 25.89, 32.35, 28.46, (24.23), 30.72, 29.49, 24.48, (33.90), 28.61

Consistent average but no good singles  Could have done way better, lookahead was terrible.

lol, I remember not graduating from this race for 2H and the race to sub-30 for OH


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 15, 2013)

Round 22 results​
*1. YddEd : 25.04*
*2. sneaklyfox : 27.08 (OH)
**3. kunparekh18 : 28.61 (OH)*


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 15, 2013)

Round 23 scrambles​
1.	U2 L' D' F' L U L' U L2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 L F2 R' L U2 F2 B2	
2.	F2 R B2 U' R' D F' B U' D2 R' U2 R' B2 R' F2 D2 L B2 U2	
3.	R2 L' F D' R' L2 D2 B D L' U' L2 F2 U' B2 U' R2 D F2 U' B2	
4.	U' F2 U' B2 R2 D L2 U B2 F2 D' B L' R2 B U2 F U2 R U' R'	
5.	U2 F2 U B2 D R2 B2 D B2 L2 D L' F L R2 F U' F2 R U' F2	
6.	L' B2 D2 B2 L' R2 U2 F2 L' B2 D2 F' U R B2 L R2 B2 U L2 U'	
7.	D L F2 L' B R2 D' R' L' F' U2 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 R2	
8.	F' L2 B U2 L2 B R2 F' L2 B2 L2 U L D' F2 D2 B2 F' L' B	
9.	U2 B F L2 U2 F R2 D2 B D2 L2 D' B L' U F2 L' F L2 D2 F	
10.	D' F2 D2 L2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 D' L2 R F L2 B2 U2 F R' U' L2 R'	
11.	U' D B' R' U2 B2 D' R2 F U' R2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D2 R2 D F2 U'	
12.	U2 B' R U R2 F' D R2 F' L' B' U2 D2 F R2 U2 B' U2 F U2 F2


----------



## TDM (Jul 15, 2013)

I want to practise Roux, but I'm doing OH in the race to sub-30, so I'll do my Roux here, even though I'm no where near 25. But I'm closer to 25 with Roux than OH.

*Round:* 23
*Event:* Roux
*Times:* 46.12, 1:11.35, 1:03.14, 55.11, 46.61, 44.90, 47.99, 43.06, 51.38, 1:00.54, 48.40, 54.44
*Average of 12:* 51.86


----------



## YddEd (Jul 16, 2013)

Round 23
24.13, 22.44, 24.03, 20.46, 27.78, (17.34), 27.58, 26.03, (29.41), 22.36, 27.94, 20.96 = *24.37*
10th scramble has a complete square. I solved using that scramble (Roux CN) 27.38 pretty good 
Oh also 17.34 PB


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 16, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Round 23
> 10th scramble has a complete square.



Now that I know this, I will do this round later tonight for sure.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 16, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Now that I know this, I will do this round later tonight for sure.


Got a 15 move double X-cross  17.83
It's on the yellow side, so if you're not colour neutral... you better start being colour neutral


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 16, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Got a 15 move double X-cross  17.83
> It's on the yellow side, so if you're not colour neutral... you better start being colour neutral



Marcel's colour neutral (I think?) Yellow... nice... because I'm dual W/Y neutral.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 16, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Marcel's colour neutral (I think?) Yellow... nice... because I'm dual W/Y neutral.



Yes, I am. Although I am focussing more on dual white/yellow lately trying to improve look ahead.. 

Round *23*


(32.73) 23.59 24.73 28.29 22.48 (22.09) 22.70 28.71 28.65 24.28 25.39 22.98 = *25.18* // I truly think sub 25 is coming within reach for me.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 16, 2013)

Round 23 (OH)
Average: 25.22
22.59, (20.05), 24.48, 22.20, (30.74), 25.87, 24.45, 28.13, 24.53, 27.61, 28.47, 23.86

Blechh. I don't know which cube to use for OH.


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 16, 2013)

Use one that is 0.23s faster every time


----------



## dbuck84 (Jul 17, 2013)

i'm new here, just graduated on the sub30 race thread! 

first try here...

R23: Speed
Times: (24.21), 26.25, 26.77, 25.74, 26.93, (29.61), 26.10, 28.77, 26.16, 28.54, 27.63, 25.80
AO12: 26.87

i will get there some other time!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 17, 2013)

Round 23: OH

Average: 26.69

21.04, 26.48, 25.70, 27.24, 30.73, 28.53, (20.05), 26.50, 23.54, (35.26), 28.98, 28.12

Will take some time before sub-25

EDIT: Both me and sneaklyfox are doing OH, and both of us have the same best time in this round (20.05)


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 17, 2013)

@kunparekh18: You're very fast at OH considering your 2H times. You'll be sub-25 OH before me.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 18, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> @kunparekh18: You're very fast at OH considering your 2H times. You'll be sub-25 OH before me.



That's because I have been practicing OH like crazy for the past 2-3 months, which is because OH is sooooooooo fun 
Considering my current times, sub-25 will take at least 3 weeks, you're like less than a second closer to sub-25.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 18, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> That's because I have been practicing OH like crazy for the past 2-3 months, which is because OH is sooooooooo fun
> Considering my current times, sub-25 will take at least 3 weeks, you're like less than a second closer to sub-25.



What cube are you using for OH? Yes, I'm a little closer to sub-25... but I've been here for quite awhile... I forget how long but at least a few months or more I think... so that's why I think it will take me longer. But I guess I don't really practice that's my fault.


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 18, 2013)

Round 23 results​

1. YddEd : 24.37 [1]
2. MarcelP : 25.18
3. sneaklyfox : 25.22 (OH)
4. kunparekh18 : 26.69 (OH)
5. dbuck84 : 26.87
6. TDM : 51.86 (Roux)


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 18, 2013)

Round 24 scrambles​
1.	D B2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 L' R' B L' B2 L U' L2 D'	
2.	D2 B2 D2 F2 L' U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 F' U' B' F D2 R' D' R	
3.	U2 B U' F R B' L D L' B U2 F' U2 F2 D2 B U2 R2 F D2	
4.	R2 D L2 R2 B2 U' L2 U' L2 B2 U' B U2 F2 D' R' F' U2 F L'	
5.	D' L2 F2 D2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 L2 R F' L' D' B D R' F' R' F2	
6.	F2 L2 F2 L F2 D2 R' B2 L2 U2 R F' D2 F R D' B' L2 R D2	
7.	F2 R2 U' R2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 B L D2 B R' U' L' U2 L' R2	
8.	F U2 B U D2 L' D R' D L2 U2 B2 R D2 R' U2 D2 B2 L2 U2	
9.	D2 F' D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L' F L2 D' B2 D L' D L'	
10.	R U B L2 D L' U2 F2 B L' B2 L' F2 R2 D2 L D2 R' B2 R	
11.	D' R2 L2 B' L2 F' B2 R D' L2 F R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B' R2 D2 L2	
12.	F2 R2 D' L2 U R2 D L2 F2 U B' L' D2 B2 F' U2 L' B' R2 D' F'


----------



## TDM (Jul 18, 2013)

*Round:* 24
*Event:* Roux
*Times:* 47.79, 45.29, 43.52, 53.56, 41.95, 48.90+, 1:02.80, 43.47, 47.72, 37.16, 45.35, 43.48
*Average of 12:* 46.10

A sub-40 time! I messed up L6E on the 1:02 and 53. Other than that, 9 times in the 40s, quite consistent.


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 18, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> @kunparekh18: You're very fast at OH considering your 2H times. You'll be sub-25 OH before me.



I know, his OH progress is incredible! It's inspiring me to start practicing OH seriously.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 19, 2013)

Round *24*


25.72 26.34 23.80 22.82 25.11 (21.83) (30.72) 23.80 28.37 23.93 25.82 30.25 = *25.60*

I was sure I was going to get a sub 25 Ao12 so I filmed it..

Best average of 5: 23.91
4-8 - 22.82 25.11 (21.83) (30.72) 23.80
[video=youtube_share;h4j1-fwIaI8]http://youtu.be/h4j1-fwIaI8[/video]


----------



## YddEd (Jul 19, 2013)

Round 24
(20.34), 22.66, 24.58, 29.83, 29.38, 27.06, 28.43, 23.71, (DNF), 27.16, 24.69+, 27.66 = 26.52
Wow... 2 pops on my MoYu Huanying then 1 explosion on my Zhanchi.. (DNF)


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 22, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> What cube are you using for OH? Yes, I'm a little closer to sub-25... but I've been here for quite awhile... I forget how long but at least a few months or more I think... so that's why I think it will take me longer. But I guess I don't really practice that's my fault.



57mm Zhanchi  It's the only 3x3 speedcube I have, I tried using a friend's 55mm, wasn't comfortable with it. My times after my comp yesterday have gone at least 2 weeks back in time, so I'll have to do these 2 more weeks + some 4+5 weeks for getting sub-25.



jayefbe said:


> I know, his OH progress is incredible! It's inspiring me to start practicing OH seriously.



Stop! You're already faster than me at 2H, don't want you to beat me at any other event!   Seriously, Oh is very very fun, you should start practicing  Got a 26s average at comp day before yesterday (with a 22s single ), so happy.

Round 24 Average = 27.86

25.48, (24.39), (31.01), 27.21,30.21, 25.78, 27.00, 29.58, 30.00,29.07, 28.39, 25.85

Very very bad, unsatisfactory


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 23, 2013)

Round 24 result​

1. MarcelP : 25.60
2. YddEd : 26.52
3. kunparekh18 : 27.86
4. TDM : 46.10 (Roux)


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 23, 2013)

Round 25 scrambles​
1. D R' F U' L' U2 B' L' D R U2 L2 B' U2 F' L2 F' R2 F2 D2 R2 
2. R' B' U' D' F' U L D' R' U' D2 F' B' L2 D2 B D2 B D2 B2 L2 
3. B2 F2 D2 L D2 L2 F2 U2 R' U2 F' R' U F D F' D2 L D U' F2 
4. B D R U F' B2 L F B' L2 D2 R' F2 U2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 
5. B2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 U2 B2 U B D' L U' F2 D' R B D' 
6. F L2 F' U R B2 L' D F D' F' D2 B R2 B' L2 F B R2 L2 U2 
7. F2 B' R F R F' R2 L' F2 U' F2 L2 F' R2 F' R2 U2 F2 U2 F L2 
8. R2 D' B2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 D' L2 F L2 D R2 U' R B' L B 
9. B2 U F2 D' R2 F2 U R2 D' L2 U2 L U' B' U2 F' D R' B U L2 
10. B2 L2 U' F2 D' L2 D' L2 U2 L2 D' B L U2 F' R U' F' R2 B R' 
11. R2 F2 U L2 D2 L2 R2 U' L2 D L2 B L2 R' D R2 U' L' B2 F L' 
12. U2 L F2 D2 R2 B2 D2 R' B2 F2 U2 F' U L2 D' B F2 L D L R'


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 24, 2013)

*Round 24
Avg: 25.81*
25.45, 26.75, 25.12, 30.47, 26.58, 22.87, 28.91, 27.67, 24.91, 20.31, 22.65, 27.28

New PB OA12 while doing this: 22.83



Spoiler



*Round 23
Avg: 24.23*
22.17, 23.62, 23.47, 20.67, 24.33, 21.16, 30.20, 26.44, 28.83, 20.20, 21.48, 35.69

*Round 22
Avg: 23.73*
21.92, 24.48, 24.70, 28.70, 27.51, 18.69, 20.81, 23.19, 22.70, 24.51, 22.92, 24.59

*Round 21
Avg: 25.53*
29.39, 21.65, 24.53, 27.04, 33.75, 23.64, 22.70, 23.54, 21.67, 21.12, 38.06, 27.42


---

Rubik's cube
Jul 23, 2013 9:16:57 PM - 10:21:45 PM

Mean: 25.26
Standard deviation: 4.01
Best Time: 18.69
Worst Time: 38.06

Best average of 5: 22.23
19-23 - (27.51) (18.69) 20.81 23.19 22.70

Best average of 12: 22.83
20-31 - (18.69) 20.81 23.19 22.70 24.51 22.92 (24.59) 22.17 23.62 23.47 20.67 24.33


----------



## TDM (Jul 24, 2013)

*Round:* 24
*Event:* Roux
*Times:* 37.88, 39.63, 40.04, 39.25, 44.10, 44.28, 39.25, 38.60, 39.14, 44.72, 48.56, 42.80
*Average of 12:* 41.18

The three 44s were where I made a mistake with CMLL and the 48 was with both the second block and CMLL. This average should've been sub-40


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 24, 2013)

Round *25*


26.51 26.10 24.87 28.84 25.03 28.68 24.73 29.07 (23.12) (29.28) 26.11 25.29 = *26.52* Man, that went bad. Well, I guess I also was tired of always finishing first in this competition


----------



## YddEd (Jul 24, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Well, I guess I also was tired of always finishing first in this competition


Really? Challenge Accepted 


*
Round 25
*
28.28, (33.03), 26.39, 29.06, 26.61, 29.50, 28.46, 29.55, 31.52, (20.05), 32.59, 22.80 = *28.48
*Terrible, haven't practised 3x3 in ages.


----------



## ianliu64 (Jul 24, 2013)

Round 25:
(29.71), 19.34, 23.38, 20.85, 23.17, 23.55, 25.84, 20.96, (18.38), 25.46, 28.12, 29.72
Ao5: 21.79
Ao12: 24.04

OMFG. I got my PB Ao5, PB single, and PB Ao12. My F2L lookahead is getting better and better. I feel happy  

EDIT: Did I get first?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 24, 2013)

Round 25 (ZZ)
Average: 23.77
(18.67), 25.95, (29.22), 25.51, 20.99, 26.66, 23.87, 19.91, 27.01, 19.97, 23.30, 24.56

LOL... I haven't even graduated from the Race to Sub-30 thread with ZZ yet. I got tired of doing OH without much improvement. I'll come back to it later. ZZ seems closest to graduating... more than Roux. I still have a bad habit of doing cross pieces first (at least most of the time) after EOLine though. CFOP habit I guess. No rotations is nice and I'm still doing OLL/PLL. Not planning to learn COLL yet. Sorry I missed last round. We lost phone and internet for about 5 days!!



ianliu64 said:


> EDIT: Did I get first?


Nope, sorry!


----------



## ianliu64 (Jul 24, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Round 25 (ZZ)
> Average: 23.77
> (18.67), 25.95, (29.22), 25.51, 20.99, 26.66, 23.87, 19.91, 27.01, 19.97, 23.30, 24.56
> 
> ...



*ragefest*


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 25, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Sorry I missed last round. We lost phone and internet for about 5 days!!



I thought you where having the babies. How long until the babies are coming?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 25, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I thought you where having the babies. How long until the babies are coming?



Not long. They said they wouldn't let me go beyond 37 weeks and I'm at 33 weeks today.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 25, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Not long. They said they wouldn't let me go beyond 37 weeks and I'm at 33 weeks today.


Exciting times


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 25, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Exciting times



Right now I'd say I'm more anxious than excited hehe. Everytime I sit at the toilet I wonder if my water is going to break and I start gushing or something. I don't know why... I wasn't this nervous with my other kids.

 Sorry for the off-topicness!


----------



## ySoSrs (Jul 25, 2013)

*Round 25*
*Average: 28.16*
31.28, 28.29, 25.84, (32.02), 28.87, (23.95), 29.49, 26.43, 27.28, 27.28, 25.49, 31.36


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 25, 2013)

Round 25 OH

Session average = 27.83
27.79, 28.09, (31.96), 28.36,30.83, 24.87, 26.31, 28.63, 31.30,24.58, 27.58, (22.89)

bad


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 25, 2013)

Round 25 results​
1. sneaklyfox : 23.77 (ZZ) [1]
2. ianliu64 : 24.04 [1]
3. Brian Kremer : 25.81
4. MarcelP : 26.52
5. kunparekh18 : 27.83 (OH)
6. ySoSrs : 28.16
7. YddEd : 28.48
8. TDM : 41.18 (Roux)

(Treating the two Round 24 entries as Round 25)


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 25, 2013)

Round 26 scrambles​

1.	R D2 L' U2 R' D2 R B2 R2 D2 U2 B' F2 L U' F2 R2 B2 R B U'	
2.	D F' D' F2 U F2 R' U2 L' F2 R2 L2 U' L2 D' B2 U2 B2 D' R2	
3.	L2 R2 U L2 D B2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 F D' U2 L2 F R B' R B U	
4.	D' B2 D' F2 L2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' B2 F L U' B R' F D' R' D' F2	
5.	L2 D' L2 D L2 U' B2 R2 U' B2 R2 B' L D U F2 D B R' U2 B	
6.	R2 D L2 D R2 D L2 D F2 D U2 R D U2 F' U' R' D' B' R' U2	
7.	F' D' F' B2 U2 R L D F' R2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 D' L2 D2	
8.	B2 U' R2 B2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' B2 U L' D' B' F' D' B U2 F2 R B	
9.	B2 L2 U2 L' F2 L' B2 F2 R2 B2 L2 B U R' D F' L U B U' R	
10.	F2 L' F2 D2 U2 F2 R' B2 L' U2 R U' B' L U' B2 D2 F D F' R'	
11.	L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 B D2 F R2 D2 R2 U' L U2 B D' R2 B2 L B' D'	
12.	B2 L2 B' R2 F D2 F' L2 D2 B D2 L' F D2 F2 L U2 F' D L U2


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 25, 2013)

Round 26 (ZZ)
Average: 21.79
21.41, 23.06, 17.37, 17.75, 18.69, 23.70, (31.23), 26.97, 30.18, 18.66, (16.39), 20.14


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 26, 2013)

*Round 26
Average: 24.60*

23.64, 23.14, 25.83, 26.81, 25.34, 26.97, 28.19, 24.19, 23.15, 23.01, 23.96, 20.14



Spoiler



*Round 25 
Average: 25.13*

26.19, 21.94, 29.72, 23.58, 23.27, 24.92, 23.84, 29.72, 39.94, 25.14, 23.03, 20.34, 

*Round 20
Average: 28.12*

27.94, 21.28, 32.08, 31.16, 43.73, 25.41, 23.78, 26.11, 31.28, 21.97, 30.01, 31.50


*Round 19
Average: 24.84*

20.31, 25.74, 36.42, 23.09, 24.08, 24.60, 31.14, 23.05, 23.97, 25.87, 26.61, 20.17

---

Rubik's cube
Jul 25, 2013 9:38:15 PM - 10:29:01 PM

Mean: 26.28
Standard deviation: 4.72
Best Time: 20.14
Worst Time: 43.73

Best average of 5: 23.27
36-40 - (25.14) 23.03 (20.34) 23.64 23.14

Best average of 12: 24.51
37-48 - 23.03 (20.34) 23.64 23.14 25.83 26.81 25.34 26.97 (28.19) 24.19 23.15 23.01


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 26, 2013)

Round 26 OH 

session average 27.57

26.74, 23.85, 34.74, 26.98, 23.86,21.52, 24.51, 27.46, 29.80, 36.69,31.91, 25.86

First 7 solves were awesome, average went downhill after that


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 26, 2013)

Round *26*


27.84 22.98 (31.42) 24.03 20.89 21.11 25.10 24.75 24.86 (20.42) 24.50 23.29 = *23.94* //Holy crap, I am cool... That was the best Ao12 of this week


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 26, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Round *26*
> 
> 
> 27.84 22.98 (31.42) 24.03 20.89 21.11 25.10 24.75 24.86 (20.42) 24.50 23.29 = *23.94* //Holy crap, I am cool... That was the best Ao12 of this week



Wow, really nice! Just missed beating your pb Ao12 by 0.02!


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 26, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Wow, really nice! Just missed beating your pb Ao12 by 0.02!



Yeah, I noticed. You know what I did to get this? I tried the advise of kunparekh, just turn really fast.. LOL Somehow I managed to maintain a certain level of lookahead..


----------



## kunparekh18 (Jul 26, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Yeah, I noticed. You know what I did to get this? I tried the advise of kunparekh, just turn really fast.. LOL Somehow I managed to maintain a certain level of lookahead..



Awesome


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 26, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Yeah, I noticed. You know what I did to get this? I tried the advise of kunparekh, just turn really fast.. LOL Somehow I managed to maintain a certain level of lookahead..



Awesome. Now turn really REALLY fast and you will break new records.


----------



## dbuck84 (Jul 27, 2013)

R: 26 - Speed
AO12: 24.64
Times: 24.50 24.84 (18.51) 22.28 (28.20) 21.54 27.23 27.32 24.67 22.04 26.68 25.26


----------



## ianliu64 (Jul 27, 2013)

Round 26: 
(16.73), 23.31, 22.95, 24.04, 26.28, (27.47), 20.95, 22.83, 27.02, 25.91, 25.33, 24.95
Ao12: 24.36
Other than the 16.73 single, the rest is kinda crappy :/
Need one moar sub 25 to graduate...


----------



## YddEd (Jul 29, 2013)

Round 26 CN OH Roux 
43.50, 49.16, (41.00), 51.16, 1:02.06, (1:02.11), 50.31, 48.52, 49.90, 46.46, 52.94, 52.83 = 50.68
I need to improve my M....


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 29, 2013)

Round 26 results​
1. sneaklyfox : 21.79 (ZZ) [2]
2. MarcelP : 23.94 [1]
3. ianliu64 : 24.36 [2]
4. Brian Kremer : 24.60 [1] 
5. dbuck84 : 24.64 [1]
6. kunparekh18 :27.57 (OH)
7. YddEd : 50.68 (CN OH Roux)


----------



## Schmidt (Jul 29, 2013)

Round 27 scrambles​
1.	R2 U2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 R' D F R' B D R U' L2	
2.	L2 F2 L2 U R2 D B2 F2 D' L2 U R D L F R' B D' F' D'	
3.	L2 U' R2 D2 L2 R2 D B2 L2 U' B2 R D B F U2 L' F D U B	
4.	D2 L2 B F U2 B U2 R2 B' D2 U L D2 R B D B' R2 D U	
5.	U' R' F' U' L' U' R U2 R' U2 B2 R2 U' L2 D B2 D' F2 D' B2	
6.	L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 U' B2 D' R F' D' F' R' U F R' U2	
7.	R2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 B2 D L U2 L' B D2 R F' L F R'	
8.	B D R' D F D' B2 R2 U R L2 U2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 B	
9.	B' R2 U' R' L B L' D B U2 D2 L' F2 L U2 L2 U2 L F2 B2	
10.	U2 D F U' L' U2 B R U' L B' D2 L2 D2 L2 F D2 B2 D2 R2 B'	
11.	B' R U B2 R L B U2 D2 R D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 D' B2 R2 D'	
12.	F2 D2 R2 B' D2 F L2 B' F2 D2 U R2 D F' R D L U' L R


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 29, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> Round 26 results​
> 1. sneaklyfox : 21.79 (ZZ) [2]
> 2. MarcelP : 23.94 [1]
> 3. ianliu64 : 24.36 [2]
> ...



How come Brian Kremer and dbuck84 don't get the [1] next to their name?


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 29, 2013)

Round 27 (ZZ)
Average: 22.92
24.17, 22.36, 23.45, 20.63, 21.65, (29.97), 20.55, 23.99, 21.59, 21.67, (17.83), 29.16

Haha... I haven't even graduated from Race to Sub-30 and already graduated here. Aww... does that mean I have to go back to OH?


----------



## Brian Kremer (Jul 30, 2013)

*Round 27
Average: 25.17*

26.12, 22.70, 31.27, 20.47, 23.28, 17.19, 18.28, 27.39, 25.49, 34.64, 27.66, 29.02

New PB AO5 20.68 in green also new BP Mean of 3: 19.58



Spoiler



*Round 18 
Average: 24.11*

29.73, 23.34, 25.77, 23.65, 22.61, 26.36, 26.87, 21.60, 21.90, 24.27, 20.38, 24.77

*Round 17
Average: 27.19*

39.61, 27.21, 30.78, 24.48, 27.06, 24.21, 29.39, 29.31, 28.81, 24.29, 26.43, 22.74

*Round 16
Average: 25.31*

23.18, 25.26, 25.38, 26.81, 27.25, 17.59, 26.14, 22.70, 22.37, 36.88, 34.93, 19.16


----------



## YddEd (Jul 30, 2013)

Round 27 CN OH Roux
1:02.55, 52.39, 41.49, 39.39, 57.46, 44.64, 41.48, (1:07.57), 51.67, (34.00), 45.04, 45.97 = 48.21
o.o


----------



## dbuck84 (Jul 30, 2013)

R27: Speed
AO12: 24.63
Times: 27.43, (28.76), 23.78, 23.90, 23.54, 26.18, 25.57, 25.92, 22.11, 24.17, (21.96), 23.67

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
I am so happy with my latest results... One hundreth of a second faster than last round! WOOOOWWW \o/


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 30, 2013)

Round *27*


(28.39) 24.25 22.01 21.62 24.51 27.01 23.57 25.93 25.43 (19.75) 20.78 26.07 = *24.12* // Yeah baby.. No 10 PLL skip, no 11 OLL skip


----------



## ianliu64 (Jul 30, 2013)

24.00, 26.91, 23.26, 21.39, 28.29, 26.74, 22.88, 28.16, (20.12), 24.37, (29.56), 22.74
Average: 24.88

OH YEAHHHH
Lol how did i graduate on my first 3 tries...


----------



## YddEd (Jul 31, 2013)

ianliu64 said:


> 24.00, 26.91, 23.26, 21.39, 28.29, 26.74, 22.88, 28.16, (20.12), 24.37, (29.56), 22.74
> Average: 24.88
> 
> OH YEAHHHH
> Lol how did i graduate on my first 3 tries...


Maybe you were already sub 25 when you started this.
I can go to the sub 20 race when I'm sub 15 and say "WOO I GRADUATED ON MY FIRST 3 TRIES!!!!!!!!!!111!!!!!11111!!11"


----------



## ianliu64 (Jul 31, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Maybe you were already sub 25 when you started this.
> I can go to the sub 20 race when I'm sub 15 and say "WOO I GRADUATED ON MY FIRST 3 TRIES!!!!!!!!!!111!!!!!11111!!11"



Lol but I usually get averages of 25-26 so


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 1, 2013)

Round 27 results​
1. sneaklyfox : 22.92 (ZZ) [3]
2. MarcelP : 24.12 [2]
3. dbuck84 : 24.63 [2]
4. ianliu64 : 24.88 [3]
5. Brian Kremer : 25.17
6. YddEd : 48.21 (CN OH Roux)

Graduates


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 1, 2013)

Round 28 scrambles​
1.	R2 B L2 B' R2 F' D2 B2 F' L2 F D' B2 F2 R' B2 L' R U B' R'	
2.	R D' F' B2 D2 F2 R L2 U R F2 R F2 L' B2 R2 B2 D2 L F2	
3.	U' B2 F2 D R2 D L2 U R2 U' R2 F D B R2 B2 L D2 R' F D'	
4.	F2 R2 D F' R2 F B D B' D2 F2 L' U2 R' B2 L' U2 D2 R' D2	
5.	U' L2 F2 D' R2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 F' D2 B D2 L D L2 B R' D'	
6.	U L2 D F2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 U' B2 R' D F' L2 D' F2 D2 L B U'	
7.	U2 R2 U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B U2 R2 F2 U' R U' R F L B' L2	
8.	U2 R2 U' L2 R2 D' F2 L2 D R' D' F U R' F2 L U' R' U2	
9.	R' L U2 L B D' B' U' D F L' U R2 U' F2 R2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2	
10.	B2 U B2 L B' U' F' R D B2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 B U2 B' U2 L2	
11.	U' L2 D' L2 B2 D R2 U2 R2 D R2 F U F2 R D2 B R' F2 L2 U	
12.	F2 R2 U' R L F R' U2 L B2 U R2 U L2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 B2

Announcement


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 2, 2013)

Round *28*








22.47 25.81 23.21 26.86 24.23 26.11 23.48 (31.99) (21.46) 22.42 26.50 22.77 = *24.39*

At solve 9 my average was 25.06. I turned on the camera for the last three solves.. Nearly had a heartattack from the suspence.. LOL

[video=youtube_share;xXh1Fj7Ums4]http://youtu.be/xXh1Fj7Ums4[/video]

Btw, it took me 28 weeks to get from 27-28 to sub 25


----------



## YddEd (Aug 2, 2013)

Round 28 CN OH Roux
45.86, 48.91, 50.41, 48.31+, (52.50), 51.33, 43.93, (38.00), 40.63, 39.58, 51.33, 43.69 = 46.40


----------



## dbuck84 (Aug 2, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Round *28*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NIIICEEE!
congratz...
will try mine later today!


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 2, 2013)

dbuck84 said:


> NIIICEEE!
> 
> will try mine later today!



Good luck!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 2, 2013)

Congrats, Marcel! So good to see you moving forward again. Now I guess you have to go back to Race to Sub-20.


----------



## dbuck84 (Aug 2, 2013)

WOW! I made it... But it was a close call! 

R28: Speed
AO12: 24.73
Times: 25.20, 27.59, 23.84, (21.37), 22.01, 26.42, 24.84, 24.71, 24.20, (27.75), 26.34, 22.17

Woohoo! \o/
I'm "officially" a sub25 solver! hahahaha


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 2, 2013)

Congratulations Marcel!


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 3, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Congrats, Marcel! So good to see you moving forward again. Now I guess you have to go back to Race to Sub-20.


Thanks!! Yes, I am improving this time.


dbuck84 said:


> WOW! I made it... But it was a close call!



Congrats!



mark49152 said:


> Congratulations Marcel!



Thanks! In the past 6 months I have had several flukes. It seemed that I became faster, but after a day all speed was gone. This time the speed has stayed. I have had many Ao12 sub 26 and quite a few sub 25..


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 3, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> In the past 6 months I have had several flukes. It seemed that I became faster, but after a day all speed was gone. This time the speed has stayed. I have had many Ao12 sub 26 and quite a few sub 25..


I know you gave credit to your Weilong, but I believe your improvement must be down to much more than that. Probably lookahead and transitions are more consistent and maybe you're turning faster too, but anyway, it's great news that you're off your plateau and hopefully this will unblock a big burst of improvement!


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 3, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Btw, it took me 28 weeks to get from 27-28 to sub 25


It's going to take some computer power to do your graduation calculation


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 3, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> I know you gave credit to your Weilong, but I believe your improvement must be down to much more than that. Probably lookahead and transitions are more consistent and maybe you're turning faster too, but anyway, it's great news that you're off your plateau and hopefully this will unblock a big burst of improvement!



Yes, I did a Ao12 of 24.xx on a Zhanchi this morning. I think the best explanation about my sudden improvement (if you want to call it that) is that I watched a video of (I think) Zane. A BLD solver that described how to deal with competition anxiety. He says, on a competition, *just do not care *about the even where you enter. He says, for example if he does 2 X 2, he on purpose does a DNF somewhere. I hope you understand what I am trying to explain. The last 2 - 3 weeks have I been doing almost nothing but OH and BLD training. So in some terms I have stopped to care a bit about 3 X 3. I have improved tremendous in OH. I have never been able to solve OH because I did not even know how to do a Sune with one hand. I asked for the algs in the one question topic and got some from Kunparech. I have just started drilling these. Man, how I did cramp up. Left is totally unnatural for me. But since the most OH ninja's are left solvers so I wanted to do that too. When I first managed to truly solve OH I had 2.30 average.. In less than two weeks I have brought that to 1.30 average.. I think on my first competition a one minute average might be an option  A succesfull BLD is far off.. But I just love practicing that..



Schmidt said:


> It's going to take some computer power to do your graduation calculation


Yeah, 28 rounds are no 28 weeks in this competition right? LOL.. You do two scrambles in most weeks.. Well, it took a loooong time for me anyway.


----------



## cubesonfire (Aug 4, 2013)

23.56,25.51,(28.54) ,27.25,24.04,25.94,23.18, (20.26),23.73,25.30,26.84,24.37
Average= 24.97
After the 11th solve, the average was 25.04. Luckily, got the g perm I knew on the last solve.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 5, 2013)

*Round 28 
Average: 25.70*

26.01, 25.37, 24.33, 30.08, 37.19, 23.04, 25.44, 21.79, 23.94, 32.90, 24.12, 21.85


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 5, 2013)

Round 28 results​
1. MarcelP : 24.39 [3]
2. dbuck84 : 24.73 [3]
3. cubesonfire : 24.97 [1]
4. Brian Kremer : 25.70
5. YddEd : 46.40 CN OH Roux

Graduates


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 5, 2013)

Round 29 scrambles​1.	B2 R2 F D2 B U2 L2 F L2 F2 R2 D L R B R' D2 U' F2 L2 R'	
2.	B2 D F2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 R' F L D2 B R2 U' R F' L	
3.	B2 U F2 D2 L2 R2 U' F2 R2 D' U B D2 B2 F' R2 U2 L' U	
4.	F2 L2 U L2 F2 D L2 D U2 F2 D' B D' R2 B2 F' L' R2 U2 F' U	
5.	U B2 L2 D R2 F2 D R2 U' F2 U2 B U B2 D R2 F2 U' R' F' D	
6.	B2 U F2 D' L2 B2 U B2 D2 F2 U' R' D2 L R2 D' U B' R2 D' R'	
7.	D2 L' B2 L F2 L U2 R2 U2 R D B' R2 D L' F R' D' L' R	
8.	D2 F2 U L2 R2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 U' F' L U' R2 F' D2 F L2 R' U'	
9.	F2 D2 L D2 L' R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 B D F2 R' D2 U' B2 R' F D' R	
10.	D2 U L2 D R2 F2 R2 U R2 F2 U' L U2 B' R' B2 R2 F L U2	
11.	F2 D F2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 B U' L U2 B' F2 L D U L	
12.	U' B2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 U2 B' L2 U' L' D F' U2 L2 F' L'


----------



## LucasSVK (Aug 6, 2013)

R29 , Speed 
Times : 28.05 , 24.94 ,19.98 , 29.32 , 30.68 , 29.42 , 27.69 , 33.31 , 38.33 , 21.32 , 29.03 , 31.86 
Avg12 - 28.56
This isn´t my lucky day ..


----------



## dbuck84 (Aug 6, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> Round 28 results​
> 1. MarcelP : 24.39 [3]
> 2. cubesonfire : 24.97 [1]
> 3. Brian Kremer : 25.70
> ...



although my name is showing in the graduated section, i'm not in this quote! LOL

anyway, i'm now a SUB25 SOLVER! \o/

YAAAYYYY...

going to sub20!


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 7, 2013)

*Round 29
Average: 24.47*

26.36, 21.47, 22.06, 24.53, 29.48, 18.92, 23.86, 25.70, 24.30, 27.28, 23.53, 25.620



Spoiler



*Round 15
Average: 24.15*

21.56, 25.00, 26.13, 23.89, 24.40, 21.62, 28.36, 24.67, 26.02, 24.10, 23.54, 22.21

*Round 14 
Average: 25.73*

31.24, 21.65, 23.88, 26.34, 27.98, 29.80, 24.33, 25.72, 24.93, 24.59, 25.77, 24.02

*Round 13
Average: 25.41*

24.82, 24.04, 20.36, 33.76, 26.25, 24.35, 22.53, 23.76, 27.70, 29.25, 26.26, 25.14


----------



## dbuck84 (Aug 8, 2013)

can i stay here for a longer while? 

three weeks in a row being sub25 but im not that confident i really am a sub25 solver! lol


----------



## WickedMartyb (Aug 8, 2013)

Not a good set 
24.57, 27.23, 23.22, 25.55, 26.85, 27.93, 23.57, (28.89), 22.57, (20.20), 21.70, 26,65.

Ao12 24.98.


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 8, 2013)

Round 29 results​
1. Brian Kremer : 24.47
2. WickedMartyb : 24.98
3. LucasSVK : 28.56


----------



## WickedMartyb (Aug 8, 2013)

Woo! 2nd


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 8, 2013)

Round 30 scrambles​
1. B2 D B2 D' L2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 U R F' D2 R' U' B2 D2 B2 L D' 
2. B2 D R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 D' L2 B F R U R2 F L R F2 U' 
3. D2 B2 D2 U2 R B2 D2 L B2 R D2 F' U2 L' F' D F' U' F2 L2 R' 
4. U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 R2 B U2 L' F' L2 U' L2 F' R 
5. F2 R2 U L2 D L2 U' F2 L2 U F' D B' R' U2 F' D L U2 L' 
6. D2 B L2 B D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' L' U' R D L' R2 B2 R' F D' 
7. F' D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F' R2 F' D L U2 B D R F2 U B' U' 
8. L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F R2 B U2 F' U L' F' D U' L2 B2 U F' U 
9. R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 U2 B U L U R2 B' D2 B' R' 
10. F' D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 U' F D2 F2 U' L' B R2 F2 
11. R' B U2 L2 B' R D F L U' B2 U2 B R2 F B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F
12. U' L2 U L2 U' R2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 F L2 F' R D' R B2 U'



Spoiler: Don't read this unless you have solved scramble 12






Spoiler: I'm serious






Spoiler



The scramble _is_ constructed!! I set the cube up and used Cube Explorer to get a scramble. Count it as a PB if you want (I wouldn't)


----------



## WickedMartyb (Aug 8, 2013)

Got messed up by a few g- perms (still learning them) but thank you for scramble 12, beat my PB by 3.4 seconds!

26.75, 23.02, 22.32, 24.17, 23.67, 19.53, 23.72, (29.67), 24.07, 21.77, 26.40, (10.35!!!!)

Ao12 23.54

PB single Was a 3 piece cross, 4 super easy f2l, that t shape oll with headlights and a t-perm.


----------



## WickedMartyb (Aug 8, 2013)

Damn you!


----------



## YddEd (Aug 9, 2013)

Last round - Round 30
20.69, 23.58, 24.77, 28.61, 24.19, 29.58, (29.97), 27.80, 25.18, 20.16, 25.31, (5.86) = 24.99
lol at the single and the average.


----------



## WickedMartyb (Aug 9, 2013)

How many times did you try that single for a 5 sec solve? To go from 20+ to sub 6 is a bit drastic


----------



## YddEd (Aug 9, 2013)

WickedMartyb said:


> How many times did you try that single for a 5 sec solve? To go from 20+ to sub 6 is a bit drastic


Around 3-4 times. First try was like 0.12 slower than yours.
btw I was doing CN Roux for all of the solves except for that one, CFOP for the last one.
whyareyoureadingthis?


----------



## WickedMartyb (Aug 9, 2013)

Fair enough. 
Why are you asking the reason as to why I'm reading.. on a forum? Generally you read and discuss on forums.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 9, 2013)

Faz should try that scramble.
U' L2 U L2 U' R2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 F L2 F' R D' R B2 U'


----------



## LucasSVK (Aug 9, 2013)

R30 Speed
1. B2 D B2 D' L2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 U R F' D2 R' U' B2 D2 B2 L D' - 22.74s
2. B2 D R2 F2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 D' L2 B F R U R2 F L R F2 U' - 26.07s
3. D2 B2 D2 U2 R B2 D2 L B2 R D2 F' U2 L' F' D F' U' F2 L2 R' - 15.30s (PLL-skip , new PB(lucky))
4. U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 R2 B U2 L' F' L2 U' L2 F' R - 21.34s
5. F2 R2 U L2 D L2 U' F2 L2 U F' D B' R' U2 F' D L U2 L' - 27.69s
6. D2 B L2 B D2 L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 B' L' U' R D L' R2 B2 R' F D' - 18.09s
7. F' D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D2 F' R2 F' D L U2 B D R F2 U B' U' - 28.58s
8. L2 U2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F R2 B U2 F' U L' F' D U' L2 B2 U F' U - 22.95s
9. R2 B2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 U2 B U L U R2 B' D2 B' R' - 20.77s
10. F' D2 F2 D2 B2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 R2 U' F D2 F2 U' L' B R2 F2 -23.34s
11. R' B U2 L2 B' R D F L U' B2 U2 B R2 F B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F -22.66s
12. U' L2 U L2 U' R2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 F L2 F' R D' R B2 U' - 9.78s !!!
Avg12: 22.10s This one was nice !


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 9, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Faz should try that scramble.
> U' L2 U L2 U' R2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 F L2 F' R D' R B2 U'


He would probably mess it up with some rotationless insertions, but still get a faster time than any of us poor sup-20 solvers!


----------



## sneaklyfox (Aug 9, 2013)

That's some scramble, Schmidt... just crazy... F2L. Could you make one that doesn't require rotations or is more fingertrick friendly?


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 9, 2013)

That's easy! Reverse the PLL, OLL, F2L#4,3,2,1 and cross that you want, put the cube state into Cube Explorer and make it solve it. The reverse of the solve is your scramble (~20 moves)

EDIT: I think it is called solve and generate.
For instance you could reverse the easy J perm, OLL skip, R U R' insert and a 8 move triple X cross. I think that you would be able to solve it in a time around, say, 4.41 or something.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 9, 2013)

LOL, that scramble was awesome... I got 11.33 on first try

Never ever did I have a sub 13 solve.. Thanks Schmidt, this really made my day (don't count it as a PB though)


----------



## dbuck84 (Aug 9, 2013)

that scramble made my day!!

5.53, subWR! hahahahaha


----------



## YddEd (Aug 10, 2013)

Schmidt said:


> That's easy! Reverse the PLL, OLL, F2L#4,3,2,1 and cross that you want, put the cube state into Cube Explorer and make it solve it. The reverse of the solve is your scramble (~20 moves)
> 
> EDIT: I think it is called solve and generate.
> For instance you could reverse the easy J perm, OLL skip, R U R' insert and a 8 move triple X cross. I think that you would be able to solve it in a time around, say, 4.41 or something.


Maybe you could make one for us Roux solvers?


----------



## hatep (Aug 12, 2013)

1: 28.57
2: 27.52
3: 27.47
4: 28.70
5: 29.35
6: 28.52
7: 26.80
8: (30.30)
9: 21.81
10: 30.17
11: 28.34
12: (9.41)
10 of 12 = 27.73

That last one made me smile.


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 15, 2013)

*Round 30 
Average: 25.07*

40.85, 21.66, 27.00, 26.33, 18.28, 21.97, 20.89, 26.20, 25.89, 31.07, 25.09, 24.60



Spoiler



*Round 12 
Average: 26.67*

19.45, 29.41, 20.98, 25.36, 25.97, 27.42, 22.48, 39.35, 28.85, 24.24, 41.37, 22.70

*Round 11 
Average: 23.17*

23.73, 20.95, 49.64, 23.52, 23.33, 20.82, 24.45, 20.75, 22.39, 23.97, 22.62, 25.94

*Round 10
Average: 25.39*

23.22, 21.19, 28.44, 27.20, 25.56, 23.36, 25.61, 25.80, 22.56, 28.94, 23.22, 30.61


----------



## kunparekh18 (Aug 15, 2013)

Round 30 OH

22.21, 21.84, 26.53, 21.91, 24.68, 25.37, 26.59, 23.44, 21.80, 25.46, (27.81), (12.06) = 23.98

Obviously not counting that single as PB lol, MY 15.37 WILL STILL STAND! xD


----------



## TheZenith27 (Aug 19, 2013)

Round 30
Rubik's cube one-handed

Average of 12: 24.39
25.48, 21.55, 22.38, (34.14), 29.19[N-Perm], 24.54, 32.21, 22.43, 22.44[Easy XCross], 22.90, 20.77[Yay], (11.35[lol])

Could have been Sub-WR on the last one if there weren't so many rotations and it had a better PLL.
I tried #12 with both hands and got a 5.40


----------



## cubesonfire (Aug 24, 2013)

Round 30
(back after abroad trip) 
20.45, 27.17, 21.29, 27.23, 23.85, 23.82, 25.43, 26.74, 21.45, 24.91, (27.82), (5.90) lol
Average : 24.23
Mean : 23.00
Yay! 2nd sub 25 in a row


----------



## MineCuber (Aug 25, 2013)

Round 30
23.07,21.56,21.90,23.58,22.73,22.06,24.42,21.83,(30.28),28.73,29.58,(9.00)
AVERAGE
23.94
MEAN
23.23


----------



## Brian Kremer (Aug 27, 2013)

*New Race Thread*

I was sad to see the race to 25 was ending so I'll take over. I've consolidated the race to sub 30 and the race to sub 25 into one new thread. Scrambles are already up for this week. 



Spoiler


----------



## Chewy7 (Jul 25, 2017)

1) 30.33
2) 33.83
3) 23.68
4) 23.17
5) 39.18 ( I can't believe I got a time this bad )
6) 26.73
7) 33.92
8) 24.56
9) 37.76 ( This one too)
10) 21.32
11) 28.17
12) 13.62 ( Lol)
Two bad times but the rest were ok i guess


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jul 25, 2017)

Brian Kremer said:


> *New Race Thread*
> 
> I was sad to see the race to 25 was ending so I'll take over. I've consolidated the race to sub 30 and the race to sub 25 into one new thread. ​


​


----------

